# BELGRADE | Public Transport



## CrazySerb (Aug 22, 2007)

Nicely explainedkay:


----------



## CrazySerb (Aug 22, 2007)

*Tram network reconstruction map:*


----------



## CrazySerb (Aug 22, 2007)

Some of the newly rebuilt sections:


----------



## CrazySerb (Aug 22, 2007)

*Photos courtesy of BEOBUILD.rs*


----------



## CrazySerb (Aug 22, 2007)

Resavska street


----------



## Petr (May 8, 2004)

CrazySerb said:


>


That's awesome. In Warsaw asphalt and big concrete slabs are still dominating during reconstructions.
That tram network modernization program seems to be necessary for a long time. I'm glad to see that Belgrade municipal authorities are not only talking about BELAM project, but also have started improving existing tram lines.


----------



## takini (Aug 28, 2008)

Belgrade’s city transport consist of tramway, trolleybuses and buses. Tickets can be bought at any kiosk in the city or from the bus driver. 
Let’s start with the tram lines. Line number 2 is a circular line going around the old city’s core.










1.	Railway station
2.	Bus station
3.	Kalemegdan fortress/park and the pedestrian zone
4.	St. Alexander Nevski church
5.	Bajloni market and the Skadarska pedestrian street
6.	The main post office
7.	Vukov Spomenik train station/park
8.	Tasmajdan park
9.	Slavija square


----------



## takini (Aug 28, 2008)

Line number 3 goes from the Tasmajdan park to the Belgrade’s southern suburb of Knezevac










1.	Tasmajdan park
2.	Railway station
3.	Police station
4.	Belgrade Fair
5.	Hippodrome (horse tracks)
6.	Topcider park
7.	Rakovica railway station
8.	Knezevac


----------



## takini (Aug 28, 2008)

The line number 5 runs from the Kalemegdan fortress till the Ustanicka street. Ustanicka is an important PT hub, buses for the eastern Belgrade’s suburbs start their ride from there. 










1.	Kalemegdan fortress/Belgrade Zoo
2.	St Alexander Nevski church
3.	Bajloni market/Skadarska street
4.	Post office
5.	Vukov Spomenik station/park
6.	Kalenic market
7.	Cvetkova market
8.	Ustanicka


----------



## takini (Aug 28, 2008)

Line number 6 connects Ustanicka street with the Tasmajdan park.










1.	Ustanicka
2.	Cvetkova market
3.	Kalenic market
4.	Vukov Spomenik station/park
5.	Tasmajdan Park / St. Mark’s church


----------



## takini (Aug 28, 2008)

Line number 7 is the most important one, it carries the most passengers. The neighborhoods in Novi Beograd district are called blocks, tram number 7 runs from Block 45 till Ustanicka street.










1.	Blok 45
2.	Delta City shopping centre
3.	Novi Beograd railway station / flea market
4.	Sava congressional centre 
5.	The Hyatt hotel / USCE shopping centre / Usce park / Contemporary Arts Museum 
6.	Bus station
7.	Main railway station
8.	Beogradjanka tower
9.	St. Mark’s church / Tasmajdan park
10.	Vukov Spomenik train stop / park
11.	Kalenic market
12.	Cvetkova market
13.	Ustanicka street


----------



## takini (Aug 28, 2008)

Line number 9 connects Blok 45 with the Belgrade’s southern suburb of Banjica.










1. Blok 45
2. Delta City shopping centre
3. Novi Beograd railway station / flea market
4. Sava congressional centre 
5. The Hyatt hotel / USCE shopping centre / Usce park / Contemporary Arts Museum 
6. Bus station
7. Main railway station
8. Slavija square
9. St. Sava temple / National library 
10. Karadjordev Park train stop / park
11. Crvena Zvezda stadium
12. Trosarina (bus terminal for southern suburbs, Avala tower bus connection)
13. Banjica


----------



## takini (Aug 28, 2008)

Line number 10 runs between the Banjica suburb and the Kalemegdan fortress. 










1. Kalemegdan fortress/Belgrade Zoo
2. St Alexander Nevski church
3. Bajloni market/Skadarska street
4. Post office
5. Tasmajdan park
6. Slavija square
7. St. Sava temple / National library
8. Karadjordev Park train stop / park
9. Crvena Zvezda stadium
10. Trosarina (bus terminal for southern suburbs, Avala tower bus connection)
11. Banjica


----------



## takini (Aug 28, 2008)

Line number 11 goes between the Blok 45 and the Kalemegdan fortress.










1. Blok 45
2. Delta City shopping centre
3. Novi Beograd railway station / flea market
4. Sava congressional centre 
5. The Hyatt hotel / USCE shopping centre / Usce park / Contemporary Arts Museum 
6. Bus station
7. Kalemegdan fortress/park and the pedestrian zone
8. Kalemegdan fortress/Belgrade Zoo


----------



## takini (Aug 28, 2008)

Line 12 runs between the OFK stadium and the southern suburb of Banovo Brdo.










1.	OFK stadium
2.	Karaburma student dormitory
3.	The New cemetery
4.	Vukov Spomenik train stop / park
5.	Tasmajdan park
6.	Slavija square
7.	Railway station
8.	Police station
9.	Belgrade Fair 
10.	Hippodrome (horse tracks)
11.	Banovo Brdo


----------



## takini (Aug 28, 2008)

Line 13 connects Banovo Brdo with Kalemegdan.










1.	Banovo Brdo
2.	Hippodrome ( horse tracks)
3.	Belgrade Fair
4.	Police station 
5.	Railway station 
6.	Bus station
7.	Kalemegdan fortress/park and the pedestrian zone
8.	Kalemegdan fortress/Belgrade Zoo


----------



## takini (Aug 28, 2008)

Line 14 goes from Banjica till Ustanicka.










1.	Banjica
2.	Trosarina (bus terminal for southern suburbs, Avala tower bus connection)
3.	Crvena Zvezda stadium
4.	Karadjordev Park train stop / park
5.	Veterinary school 
6.	St. Sava temple / National library
7.	Slavija square
8.	Tasmajdan park
9.	Vukov Spomenik train stop / park
10.	Kalenic market 
11.	Cvetkova market
12.	Ustanicka


----------



## takini (Aug 28, 2008)

All of the tram lines together:










2. Dorcol-Pristaniste
3. Tasmajdan-Knezevac
5.Kalemegdan-Ustanicka
6.Tasmajdan-Ustanicka
7.Blok 45-Ustanicka
9.Blok45-Banjica
10.Kalemegdan-Banjica
11.Kalemegdan-Blok 45
12. OFK-Banovo Brdo
13.Kalemegdan-Banovo Brdo
14.Banjica-Ustanicka










Tram pictures from www.autobusi.net


----------



## CrazySerb (Aug 22, 2007)

Outstanding job with the maps, takini:applause: :cheers:


----------



## takini (Aug 28, 2008)

CrazySerb said:


> Outstanding job with the maps, takini:applause: :cheers:


Microsoft Paint


----------



## takini (Aug 28, 2008)

The main terminal for trolleybuses is the Student square. All but one lines start their ride at the Student square. 
Line number 19 runs from Student square till the eastern suburb of Konjarnik. 










1.	Student square / Student park / Ethnographic museum / Belgrade University rectorate 
2.	Republika square / National theatre / National museum
3.	Terazije square / Hotel Moscow
4.	City parliament / Presidential palace
5.	Beogradjanka tower
6.	Slavija square
7.	St. Sava temple
8.	Hotel Serbia
9.	Konjarnik


----------



## takini (Aug 28, 2008)

Line number 21 connects Student square with Uciteljsko naselje ( Professor colony )










1.	Student square / Student park / Ethnographic museum / Belgrade University rectorate 
2.	Republika square / National theatre / National museum 
3.	Terazije square / Hotel Moscow
4.	City parliament / Presidential palace
5.	Beogradjanka tower
6.	Slavija square
7.	St. Sava temple
8.	Hotel Serbia
9.	Uciteljsko naselje


----------



## takini (Aug 28, 2008)

Line number 22 goes between Student square and the settlement of Lekino Brdo.










1.	Student square / Student park / Ethnographic museum / Belgrade University rectorate 
2.	Republika square / National theatre / National museum 
3.	Terazije square / Hotel Moscow
4.	City parliament / Presidential palace
5.	Beogradjanka tower
6.	Slavija square
7.	St. Sava temple
8. Obilic stadium
9.	Central prison
10.	Lekino Brdo / Holy Trinity church


----------



## takini (Aug 28, 2008)

Line number 28 connects Student square with eastern suburb of Zvezdara.










1.	Student square / Student park / Ethnographic museum / Belgrade University rectorate 
2.	Republika square / National theatre / National museum
3.	Politika tower / Sumatovac restaurant
4.	Botanical garden “Jevremovac”
5.	ZIRA department store
6.	KBC Zvezdara hospital
7.	Zvezdara


----------



## takini (Aug 28, 2008)

Line number 29 is the most important one, it carries the most passengers. Trolleybus 29 runs between Student square and the southern suburb of Medakovic. 










1.	Student square / Student park / Ethnographic museum / Belgrade University rectorate 
2.	Republika square / National theatre / National museum
3.	Terazije square / Hotel Moscow
4.	City parliament / Presidential palace
5.	Beogradjanka tower
6.	Slavija square
7.	St. Sava temple
8.	Hotel Serbia
9.	Medakovic


----------



## takini (Aug 28, 2008)

Line number 40 goes between Zvezdara and Banjica.










1.	Zvezdara
2.	KBC Zvezdara hospital
3.	ZIRA department store
4.	Botanical garden “Jevremovac”
5.	Serbian parliament / Belgrade city parliament / Presidential palace / Turkish embassy
6.	Beogradjanka tower 
7.	U.S. embassy / Croatian embassy
8.	Emergency Room / German embassy / Canadian embassy
9.	Prokop train station / Hajd park
10.	Josip Broz Tito memorial
11.	Partizan stadium
12.	VMA hospital
13.	Banjica


----------



## takini (Aug 28, 2008)

Line 41 connects Student square with Banjica.










1. Student square / Student park / Ethnographic museum / Belgrade University rectorate
2.	Republika square / National theatre / National museum
3.	Politika tower / Sumatovac restaurant
4.	Serbian parliament / Belgrade city parliament
5.	Presidential palace / Turkish embassy
6. Beogradjanka tower 
7. U.S. embassy / Croatian embassy
8. Emergency Room / German embassy / Canadian embassy
9. Prokop train station / Hajd park
10. Josip Broz Tito memorial
11. Partizan stadium
12. VMA hospital
13. Banjica


----------



## takini (Aug 28, 2008)

All of the trolleybus lines together:










19. Studentski trg-Konjarnik
21. Studentski trg-Uciteljsko naselje
22. Studentski trg-Lekino Brdo
28. Studentski trg-Zvezdara
29. Studentski trg-Medakovic
40. Zvezdara-Banjica
41. Studentski trg-Banjica










All trolleybus pictures from www.autobusi.net


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

Wow takini you have put some hard work making those maps and giving all this info and pictures.Great work man.Hvala 

Why is there no tram or troley to the other parts of Novi Belgrade and Zemun?
Guess you have lots of busses going there


----------



## takini (Aug 28, 2008)

Blagodarim Stelian. Early communism was a period of cheap oil and expensive electricity so most of the PT network got defunct. The general opinion was that we should replace “old and slow” trams wit “new and fast” buses. In reality authorities just didn’t want to bother with reconstructing old and worn out tram rails so they just throw them away.

That’s how three Serbian cities, Nis, Novi Sad and Subotica lost their trams and Belgrade was on a good way to lose its own. The trolleybuses were in an even more poorer state. We only had one working trolleybus line, the 22. 

Western New Belgrade and Zemun had both tram and trolleybus service but they were both canceled with accordance of the “Oil is the new future” plan. And you are right there are a lot of buses going not just there but everywhere. Buses are the main means of transport in Belgrade, trams and trolleys are not the priority and you can tell that from the pictures I’ve posted.

The major turning point was the oil crisis triggered by the Arab-Israeli wars. The prices of oil skyrocketed and the “clever” politicians realized what kind of a mistake they’ve done. Because of that the 80-ies were the period of major investments in the Belgrade’s public transport. 

In that period tram network was extended to New Belgrade, Banovo Brdo, Knezevac, Banjica, Ustanicka, OFK stadium and BEKO ( Kalemegdan). The trolleybus network was extended till Konjarnik, Medakovic, Zvezdara and Banjica. The network extension project was stopped because of the war.
The next fazes planed were the extensions till Western New Belgrade and Zemun, Karaburma/Mirijevo and the return of the trams to the Republika square but this time underground. 

The metro was never a serious option for Belgrade. What all of the Belgrade’s governments have in common is the enormous amount of talk about the metro and zero work on it.


----------



## takini (Aug 28, 2008)

There are a LOT of bus lines operating in Belgrade http://www.gsp.rs/english/dailylines.htm , so I’m going to do only the most important ones. Let’s start with the airport bus. Line number 72 runs between the airport and the Zeleni Venac market. Zeleni Venac is an important bus terminus. Buses for western and southern suburbs start their ride there. 










1.	Belgrade “Nikola Tesla” Airport / Aircraft museum
2.	Student campus
3.	SIV building
4.	The Hyatt hotel / USCE shopping centre / Usce park / Contemporary Arts Museum
5.	Zeleni Venac


----------



## takini (Aug 28, 2008)

Line number 15 connects Zeleni Venac with Zemun. Zemun developed as a separate city facing Belgrade, but is now merged with Belgrade, kind of like Buda and Pest.










1.	Zeleni Venac
2.	The Hyatt hotel / USCE shopping centre / Usce park / Contemporary Arts Museum
3.	SIV building
4.	Jugoslavija hotel / Zemun waterfront
5. Zemun hospital / Zemun park / St. Archangel Gabriel church / St. Roch church
6.	Zemun new town


----------



## takini (Aug 28, 2008)

Line number 16 runs between western Novi Beograd and the eastern suburb of Karaburma. 










1.	Post office
2.	Stari Merkator market
3.	New Belgrade council hall
4.	SIV building
5. The Hyatt hotel / USCE shopping centre / Usce park / Contemporary Arts Museum
6.	Zeleni Venac market
7.	Republika square / National theatre / National museum
8.	Skadarlija pedestrian zone
9.	Botanical garden “Jevremovac”
10.	“Pionir” hall / sports centre
11.	Pancevacki Most train stop
12.	OFK stadium
13.	Merkur supply store
14.	Karaburma


----------



## STIB (Dec 9, 2008)

takini said:


>


Is it true that the display shows wrong end-station name? (Ba*jn*ica instead of Banjica):bash:


----------



## CrazySerb (Aug 22, 2007)

Indeed, it does. Small problem, compared to everything else


----------



## takini (Aug 28, 2008)

Hey at least the number is correct  As Crazy said it, it’s insignificant compared to everything else.


----------



## takini (Aug 28, 2008)

Line number 17 connects Zemun and Ustanicka street.










1.	Ustanicka
2.	Hotel Serbia
3.	Dusanovac junction
4.	Autokomanda junction / Karadjordev Park train stop
5.	Mostar junction
6.	Sava congressional centre
7.	Belgrade Arena
8.	St. Dimitri church / Merkator shopping mall
9.	New Belgrade council hall 
10.	Stari Merkator market
11.	Zemun old city core
12.	Zemun upper town


----------



## takini (Aug 28, 2008)

Line 18 goes from Medakovic till Zemun.










1.	Medakovic
2.	Soko Stark candy factory
3.	Autokomanda junction / Karadjordev park train stop
4.	Mostar junction
5.	Sava congressional centre
6.	Belgrade Arena
7.	St. Dimitri church / Merkator shopping mall
8.	New Belgrade council hall 
9.	“Pinki” hall-sports centre / children’s clinic
10.	Zemun hospital / Zemun park / St. Archangel Gabriel church / St. Roch church
11.	Zemun Backa street


----------



## takini (Aug 28, 2008)

Line number 23 runs between Karaburma and the southern suburb of Vidikovac. 










1.	Karaburma
2.	OFK stadium
3.	Pancevacki Most train stop
4.	“Pionir” hall-sports centre
5.	Botanical garden “Jevremovac”
6.	Serbian parliament / Belgrade city parliament / Pioneer park / Dimitirje Tucovic square / Post office / St. Mark’s church / Tasmajdan park
7.	Presidential palace / Czech embassy / Turkish embassy
8.	Beogradjanka tower
9.	U.S. embassy / Croatian embassy
10.	Emergency room / German embassy / Canadian embassy
11.	Mostar junction
12.	Belgrade fair
13.	Ada Ciganlija lake
14.	Kosutnjak recreational park / film studios / water tower
15.	Vidikovac


----------



## takini (Aug 28, 2008)

Line number 26 connects northern suburb of Dorcol with southern suburb of Braca Jerkovic.










1.	Danube waterfront / “21. Maj” sports-recreational centre
2.	St. Alexander Nevski church
3.	Republika square / National theatre / National museum
4.	Terazije square / Hotel Moscow
5.	Serbian parliament / Belgrade city parliament / Presidential palace / Pioneer park / Dimitrije Tucovic square 
6.	St. Mark’s church / Czech embassy / Tasmajdan park
7.	Vukov Spomenik train stop / park
8.	Djeram market
9.	Dusanovac junction
10.	Braca Jerkovic


----------



## CrazySerb (Aug 22, 2007)

Some statistics regarding Belgrade's tram system:





































(Source: RailSerbia.net)


----------



## CrazySerb (Aug 22, 2007)

Some photos of Belgrade's trolleybus fleet....


----------



## CrazySerb (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## CrazySerb (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## CrazySerb (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## CrazySerb (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## CrazySerb (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## CrazySerb (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## CrazySerb (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## CrazySerb (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## CrazySerb (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## CrazySerb (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## CrazySerb (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## CrazySerb (Aug 22, 2007)

That would be all


----------



## lukaszek89 (Nov 20, 2008)

nice photos


----------



## dexmex (Nov 25, 2009)

New tender from City of Belgrade ,for 85 new trolley buses,alredy made an offer from Neoplan/Germany,Hes/Swityerland,Breda/Italy also 30 CAF lrv,and 25 metro/suburban trains and announced negotiations for new Metro system with Russia,Germany,China,Spain,Austria,also new central train station and Belgrade rail conjuction among largest in Europe makes Belgrade winner of world economic crises!


----------



## dexmex (Nov 25, 2009)




----------



## dexmex (Nov 25, 2009)

2562/0/4162.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## lukaszek89 (Nov 20, 2008)

Can you post more visualistaions of the new central station in Belgrade?


----------



## CrazySerb (Aug 22, 2007)

There have been manu visualizations so far....



















































What it looks like right now:










And in the future...




















Another project...









And another...


----------



## CrazySerb (Aug 22, 2007)

With first days of Spring, this should look very nice:yes:


----------



## CrazySerb (Aug 22, 2007)

It looks like Belkommunmash of Belarus has submitted the lowest offer in a tender to supply ~85 new trolleybuses to Belgrade's public transport firm, beating out two competitors, LAZ from Ukraine and a joint Chinese/Serbian bid from Globus Auto.

Final decision about who will build new trolley's fro Belgrade will be made sometime next month by the commission examining the bids.

Press release from BKM's official website (in Russian)



> *ТРОЛЛЕЙБУС ДЛЯ СЕРБИИ
> 
> {22.02.10}*
> 
> ...


----------



## CrazySerb (Aug 22, 2007)

In the meantime, here are some more photos of Belgrade's current trolley fleet:


----------



## CrazySerb (Aug 22, 2007)

*Beovoz - Belgrade's commuter railway:*


----------



## Tom 958 (Apr 24, 2007)

^^ Man, that's some world-class graffiti! :banana:


----------



## CrazySerb (Aug 22, 2007)

And its official - Belkommunmash has won the tender to supply 83 new trolleybuses to Belgrade. First ten vehicles should be on city streets by October this year and the rest will follow by March 2011:cheers:

Something interesting....an old tram was brought out of a museum this weekend, to be used as a prop during the filming of a movie set in the 1930's:

















[/QUOTE]


----------



## MareCar (Jun 6, 2006)

I don't think it's a real tram, I think it's just a prop.


----------



## Gag Halfrunt (Jun 25, 2006)

Yes, the wheels are tiny and there aren't any rails in the road.


----------



## CrazySerb (Aug 22, 2007)

Indeed, it is merely a wooden box on wheels.

Its actually supposed to be a replica of this tram, affectionately known as "Čičica".
Twelve such trams entered Belgrade service in 1937.


----------



## dexmex (Nov 25, 2009)

*BREAKING NEWS*!Just announced,after visit of delegation of Belgrade and its political partys to city of Wienna,Mayor of Belgrade mr.Djilas made official statment,that during the summer Belgrade assembly will make an decision, to start to build fully independent Metro system with three lines 30 km, with to start to build of a system in 2012,he sayed that the comission of political partys with experts will decide for type of Metro and its techical carachteristics,also to be discusse about public private finance,concession and even foreign operator,also a partner foreign country, who s offer the best conditions,so far Russia,Germany,France,China were officially intersted for build of the Metro system in Belgrade.

*Đilas: Izgradnja metroa od 2012. 
2. april 2010. | 10:10 | Izvor: B92, Beta, Tanjug 
Beograd -- Beograd bi 2012. godine mogao da počne izgradnju metroa, uz neki ozbiljan međudržavni ugovor, kaže za B92 gradonačelnik Beograda Dragan Đilas. *









Đilas je rekao da će Beograd imati nezavisni šinski sistem koji se neće ukrštati sa tramvajskim saobraćajem. "Naša ideja je da Skupština grada preko leta donese jednu okvirnu odluku oko toga da mi zaista i definitivno pristupamo metrou", kazao je gradonačelnik Beograda. 

On je rekao da će biti formirana i komisija koja će se baviti izgradnjom metroa, a cilj je da se oko takve odluke postigne što veće jedinstvo. "Moj predlog je da pokušamo da napravimo neki međudržavni ugovor da dobijemo jednu ozbiljnu državu koja bi sama bila partner, koja ima iskustva u izgradnji metroa. A koja će to biti... Pa, ona koja nam ponudi nabolje uslove za izgradnju", kazao je Đilas. 

Podsetimo, gradonačelnik Beograda je nedavno u Beču rekao da nije plan da se izgradi samo jedna linija metroa već da se toku izgradnje prve, krene i u izgradnju ostalih. Plan je da prva linija bude izgrađena od Zemuna do centra, a da posle prve, počne izgradnja i ostalih, pre svega iz centra grada, preko Prokopa, Banovog brda, do Vidikovca. On je kazao da su procene da će izgradnja metroa ukupne dužine 30 kilometara trajati 10 godina. 

Gradonačelnik Beograda je dodao i da smatra opravdanom posetu gradu Beču, u kojoj se delagacija skupštine grada, ali i odbornici, stručnjaci i novinari upoznala sa metroom u tom gredu. On je istakao da je poseta koštala milion dinara, dok će stranke predstavnika odborničkih grupa platiti njihove troškove puta.


----------



## Aleksandar_M (May 7, 2009)

> *Belkommunmash to ship 83 trolleybuses to Belgrade*
> 
> _29.03.2010 17:35_
> 
> ...


http://www.belta.by/en/news/econom?id=509484


----------



## dexmex (Nov 25, 2009)

Great News from Belgrade these days.. New Metro,Trams,Trolley,City Rail :cheers:


----------



## Aleksandar_M (May 7, 2009)

After restoration, exUSSR RVR EMV 412 for city rail "Beovoz"
















www.railserbia.net


----------



## dexmex (Nov 25, 2009)

[
















New City Rail construction works on new railway station in Belgrade continues succsesfully,it is expect that in another two year entier Belgrade metroplitan area with suburbs will be connect with city center and new railway station in unique metro like system,consist of 30 km double tunnels,besides this City of Belgrade has announced finnal decision during summer in favor of brand new metro system and it s type, so far it is publicly presented that 3 lines will connect the city 3o km long,fully independent and wide.


----------



## CrazySerb (Aug 22, 2007)

Parallel with new investments into the existing transport infrastructure, Belgrade will soon have two new modes of public transport:

Starting May 1st, one of Belgrade's largest cab companies, "Yellow Cab", will begin a new water taxi service with a fleet of 20 small boats.











Also, before the end of year, Belgrade may follow in the footsteps of cities like Paris, Montreal & Barcelona with a new bike sharing project. In the first phase, about 50 rental stations will be built across the city:


----------



## CrazySerb (Aug 22, 2007)

Couple of fresh pics of Belgrade's trams & trolley's:


----------



## CrazySerb (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## CrazySerb (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## MareCar (Jun 6, 2006)

Belgrade has received new Trolleybusses from BKM. And now they are sporting a nice bordeaux red color which will be applied to all other trolleybuses.

Pictures taken from "autobusi.net", which has a nice collection of Photos and Videos from Belgrade Buses and Trolleybuses.



zeka said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us





CKD-KT4 said:


>


http://autobusi.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=342&start=1050&sid=ae2f4a2ec55d252f828df4273a9cb862


----------



## takini (Aug 28, 2008)

Great news from Belgrade, the Belgrade City Train in finally operational. It’s a substitute for a metro until we get the real thing. The trains are using the existing railway infrastructure running through the city. The system has five stations and it’s 7 km long. Two of the stations are underground. The trains are running on 15 minute intervals and the whole ride lasts for 15 minutes as well. 
The rides in September will be free of charge and from the next month the regular PT tickets will be used. The impressions of the passengers are positive and the biggest remark is that the system is too short. The city officials are planning to extend the network in the future.










The Vukov Spomenik station, second from the right on the map:










The Novi Beograd station, first from the left:










www.railpictures.net


----------



## blaise. (Mar 9, 2007)

one very strange thing I had noticed when I was in Beograd is that in many buses there are no devices to require the stop! It happend that the bus skipped my stop and I had to talk to the driver asking him to stop at least at the next one!
Another strange thing is the ticket system which is pretty unique but unconfortable beacause it doesn't allow you to take different buses or trams connections with the same ticket but you must change it as you change the bus. but mabe now things have changed..
Anyway I loved beograd and its trams


----------



## takini (Aug 28, 2008)

blaise. said:


> one very strange thing I had noticed when I was in Beograd is that in many buses there are no devices to require the stop! It happend that the bus skipped my stop and I had to talk to the driver asking him to stop at least at the next one!


The stop buttons are not used in Belgrade, you as a passenger are required to stand in front of the door when you wish to exit. If there’s nobody at the door the driver will just skip the stop.



blaise. said:


> Another strange thing is the ticket system which is pretty unique but unconfortable beacause it doesn't allow you to take different buses or trams connections with the same ticket but you must change it as you change the bus. but mabe now things have changed..
> Anyway I loved beograd and its trams


The system is primitive and it was intended to be a temporary solution, however temporary solutions in Serbia tend to last for decades. I’m glad you loved the city and its trams.



Aleksandar_M said:


> http://i.imagehost.org/0168/1941.jpg


This is the old, pre WWII network. Only line number 2 kept the same route.


----------



## dexmex (Nov 25, 2009)

In the mean time,brand new smart card system will be operational in Belgrade on the end of the year,validators are alredy installed in some trams and trolleybuses.Also passanger info system will be operational with traffic monitoring center,including Gps,stations display,video survaillance.
Smart card and monitoring system includs buses,trams,trolleybuses,trains.


----------



## Puss in Boots (Aug 2, 2011)

European financing?


----------



## dexmex (Nov 25, 2009)

No, it is financed from the budget city of Belgrade.Belgrade still does not use Eu funding.For large city infrastructure projects such as, amazing Ada Bridge,reconstruction of Gazela bridge, Metro,Water or waste plants untill now Belgrade used Ebrd credit lines,for building of Metro French loan with Alstom project leadership, and recently Chinese loan for a new Belgrade Danube bridge and Russian loan for railway infastrucure.


----------



## CrazySerb (Aug 22, 2007)

As of today, construction of a metro system in Belgrade, currently Europe's largest city without such a key piece of infrastructure, is one giant step closer to reality :cheers:



> *Alstom Accepted as Likely Contractor for Belgrade’s First Subway*
> QBy Misha Savic - Oct 6, 2011 10:17 AM ET
> 
> *Belgrade’s city assembly approved an agreement for Alstom SA (ALO)’s transport unit to take part in developing a subway in the Serbian capital. *
> ...


----------



## lafreak84 (Oct 26, 2010)

> So Belgrade is getting its first metro line. Do you have any maps? What's included in that €1bn contract? I missed out on Sofia's and Warsaw's metro so I'd like to monitor this one from beginning till the end to learn more about metro systems. Any other info?


I think it's better if I ask my questions here. Is there a website or anything? Where do you get the news from?


----------



## dexmex (Nov 25, 2009)

*Lafreak84*,Well,it is interesting that Belgrade already have a commuter high capacity subway,wich connect suburbs withe the center of city.Recently restarted after it has been forggoten for decade.Many people use this subway daily now.So if you decide to visit Belgrade, please find one of the deepest subway station in Europe
















About new Metro sistem all info's are from mainstream media for now,but you can also find more info's and history of this project on wikipedia as "Belgrade Metro".


----------



## Petr (May 8, 2004)

^^
It's rather like German S-Bahn or Polish SKM, than like Metro.


----------



## dexmex (Nov 25, 2009)

This is just segment of M2 going trough main railway station,but new visualisation we can expect next year from French Egis and Alstom,so we don't know how does it look like finnaly.


----------



## Petr (May 8, 2004)

I meant Београдски железнички чвор and БГ ВОЗ
in Warsaw similar is http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Warsaw_Cross-City_Line
I'm waiting impatiently for Belgrade Metro since 2004 when just after my registration on SsC БЕЛАМ project was introduced...


----------



## dexmex (Nov 25, 2009)

Oh yes,i would say that Wrasaw SKM i similar to a Belgrade BGVoz system with capacity and route,especially i like your new trains,i t would be nice if "Pesa" introduce that new trains here in Belgrade or even test it here.
About future BG Metro project,well Belam is Lrt,so as city parliament voted for high capacity Metro, so we can expect from Egis and Alstom completly different version,as mayer announced,in old Belgrade Metro will be completly undergroung but in New Belgrade across river Sava it will be above ground, but that is not clear what does it mean?.Now we have some reaction from opposition they demand completley undergorund trace,and that presented concept is medium capacity which is not enough for size for city such as Belgrade 2.milions.Well elections are near,so political campain is heating.


----------



## Puss in Boots (Aug 2, 2011)

How many CAF trams are already in service in Belgrade and how many still to arrive? Are there any talks of more trams like these being bought by GSP or for now only the 30 (i think) that are already purchased?


----------



## takini (Aug 28, 2008)

1501 is on repair, 1502 is in regular service, 1503 is used for driver training and 1504 is on testing.
26 more trams are going to be delivered, rumors say 50 more will be ordered.


----------



## Petr (May 8, 2004)

dexmex said:


> Oh yes,i would say that Wrasaw SKM i similar to a Belgrade BGVoz system with capacity and route,especially i like your new trains,i t would be nice if "Pesa" introduce that new trains here in Belgrade or even test it here.
> About future BG Metro project,well Belam is Lrt,so as city parliament voted for high capacity Metro, so we can expect from Egis and Alstom completly different version,as mayer announced,in old Belgrade Metro will be completly undergroung but in New Belgrade across river Sava it will be above ground, but that is not clear what does it mean?.Now we have some reaction from opposition they demand completley undergorund trace,and that presented concept is medium capacity which is not enough for size for city such as Belgrade 2.milions.Well elections are near,so political campain is heating.


Heavy Metro will be a huge financial challenge for Belgrade even with a help of the central government. Warsaw without EU funds built 17 stations in 23 years.  On the other hand Belgrade with its 20% of population of Serbia can count on support the way that is impossible in Poland.


----------



## CrazySerb (Aug 22, 2007)

Actually, that's not entirely correct. 
The City of Belgrade alone is embarking on this project, with very little or no help from the Serbian state. That has been clearly stated.


Btw...



> *Belgrade residents doubt in metro construction*
> 
> 10.10.2011 15:28:00 | Author/Source PressCut
> 
> ...


Belgrade metro is a century old project ... originally, the city was to be among the first in Europe, along with London & Budapest, to build an "underground railway" but Balkan wars & financial difficulties delayed the project...for some time


----------



## CrazySerb (Aug 22, 2007)

Something interesting....in a way, one could say that work on Belgrade metro has already started, as the infrastructure for the first station (on a future line #3) is nearing completion...of course, until the rest of the stations are built, this one will be utilized by a new tram line:


----------



## Petr (May 8, 2004)

CrazySerb said:


> Actually, that's not entirely correct.
> The City of Belgrade alone is embarking on this project, with very little or no help from the Serbian state. That has been clearly stated.
> 
> Btw...
> ...


In Warsaw first ideas come from year 1903 either. In late 30's project was very advanced. Construction of a metro system was planed for the first half of the 40's, more precisely for the World's Fair in '44.
In 90's and 00's Poles outside Warsaw laughed at the slow speed of the construction of the new metro stations in the capital. Only after opening of the last stations of the 1th line, and now after start of the construction of the 2nd line people have stopped laughing. 
1st line is a true backbone of the urban transport in Warsaw. The lesson for Belgrade is that it's better to built metro slowly, then wait for the better days.


CrazySerb said:


> Something interesting....in a way, one could say that work on Belgrade metro has already started, as the infrastructure for the first station (on a future line #3) is nearing completion...of course, until the rest of the stations are built, this one will be utilized by a new tram line:
> 
> http://www.beobuild.rs/visuals/data/media/3/110809-RAPET-01.jpg
> 
> ...


Nice project. It's good that the infrastructure is developed all the time. Also stations from 80's are well used.


----------



## dexmex (Nov 25, 2009)

Petr said:


> Heavy Metro will be a huge financial challenge for Belgrade even with a help of the central government. Warsaw without EU funds built 17 stations in 23 years.  On the other hand Belgrade with its 20% of population of Serbia can count on support the way that is impossible in Poland.


Thanks for interesting question from Eu view,city of Belgrade seems to be the only one in region with good financial and credit rateing,Ebrd former loans are servicing regulary and new ones are announced for Metro.From French goverment, we have a credit of 500 eur. now Belgrade can take another 500 mil form Ebrd for Metro as announced.But we + also took 800 mil $ from Russians,and we have open door to take from China as much as we can recive investments. What can i say ,it is good to have a friends on all sides:cheers:


----------



## Petr (May 8, 2004)

^^
By money from France, Russia, and China You mean loans?
Warsaw will get 650 million euro refunding for the central part of the second metro line. 
Entire country will get 67 billion euro funds in years 2007-2013. It's clearly better to be a part of the EU, than have friends who lend you money. 
In Poland there's a law which doesn't allow local government to have bigger debt than 60% of its annual income. It prevents local governments from bankruptcy, which takes place in Berlin at the moment.


----------



## dexmex (Nov 25, 2009)

Yes long time loans with grace period,being Eu member brings a lot's of advanteges,like Eu fundigs.But i' m affraid that was before this world financinal crises,Eu is put some difficult political conditions lately.In order to avoid such situations ,here we have to look wide..
But ,I think it is always good to take a loan, or money from some other source for important infrustructure projects.


----------



## Petr (May 8, 2004)

Cohesion Fund is provided for 2014-2020 EU budget.
It has to stay, if EU wants to be sth more than free trade organisation.
Loans are necessity, but they must stay on a safe level in comparison to the income.


----------



## CrazySerb (Aug 22, 2007)

More buses & trolleybuses to be purchased for Belgrade's public transit system...

Following the recent delivery of ~83 new solo trolleybuses from Belorussian manufacturer Belkommunmash, another 15 articulated trolley's will be ordered...












Meanwhile, domestic firm BIK from Kragujevac has won the contract to supply 10 CNG buses...




















...while Belgrade firm Ikarbus will supply 25 articulated buses that could look like this:







































Next year, another 250 more of such buses could be bought.


----------



## CrazySerb (Aug 22, 2007)

But the city transport firm is not the only provider of public transport services in Belgrade...there are also a number of private firms, which operate a couple of hundred buses themselves.

So far this year alone, they have introduced some ~130 new buses into the city's transit system:



> *By firm:*
> 
> Lasta: 32
> Dumeco: 20
> ...


----------



## Petr (May 8, 2004)

^^
Those private providers don't use municipal colours?


----------



## CrazySerb (Aug 22, 2007)

Actually, I'm not sure if there is such a thing as municipal colors - its been tried but apparently its hard for even the city firm to keep to a single colorscheme hno: I hope this issue will be sorted out in the future.


----------



## CrazySerb (Aug 22, 2007)

The best news these days has certainly come in the way of a recent report that an increasing number of Belgraders is opting to use the recently reformed commuter railway system - up to 24,000 people now use this service each day and numbers are expected to grow further, as new stations & lines are added to the system, which for now consists of just one line and nine stations:


----------



## Petr (May 8, 2004)

CrazySerb said:


> Actually, I'm not sure if there is such a thing as municipal colors - its been tried but apparently its hard for even the city firm to keep to a single colorscheme hno: I hope this issue will be sorted out in the future.


It should, because it makes life easier for the passengers, and it's an element of the city visual identity. In Warsaw all bus and tram providers have the same colours. SKM and Metro have it's own. Even adds on the vehicles have been forbidden lately.


----------



## takini (Aug 28, 2008)

For the authorities, the color scheme does not exist as an issue so there’s nothing to be sorted out. For them, the buses are merely advertisement carriers and what’s underneath the ad-wrapping is completely irrelevant.


----------



## CrazySerb (Aug 22, 2007)

If all goes according to plan, first line of Belgrade metro will be built by 2017 :cheers:


*Alstom Signs Agreement With Belgrade on Subway Construction*
QBy Misha Savic - Nov 18, 2011 10:11 AM ET 



> Alstom SA (ALO)’s transport unit and the Serbian capital of Belgrade signed an agreement for the French company to provide trains and technology for Belgrade’s first subway line, the city’s biggest infrastructure project in decades.
> 
> Pending a feasibility study and preliminary designs that will be done by Egis Rail, Alstom Transport would provide the equipment for estimated 15 kilometers (9.3 miles) of tracks with 25 stops across the city of 1.64 million people, Belgrade Mayor Dragan Djilas said after signing the memorandum of understanding with Alstom Transport’s Vice President Gian Luca Erbacci.
> 
> ...


----------



## dwdwone (May 7, 2004)

Will the metro integrate the existing commuter rail underground? Or are they still working out the route?


----------



## dexmex (Nov 25, 2009)

@dwdwone,Actually yes three city distributive metro lines are planned, also three meeting points of city and regional metro 4 lines .M1 intersection with commuter, deep level station "Vukov spomenik" (already builted prepared space) ,M2 intersection with main railway station "Prokop" (alredy builted prepared space),M3 intersection with regional metro BGVoz in New Belgrade.For all new metro lines,completley separate tunnels ,bridges will be built.One new mega bridge also built for M3 will be open soon.


----------



## CrazySerb (Aug 22, 2007)

Newly restyled info-panels for Belgrade's bus stops...


----------



## Aleksandar_M (May 7, 2009)




----------



## CrazySerb (Aug 22, 2007)

Having already commited 500 million euros, France will now help secure a further 500 million euros for construction of Belgrade's metro...



> *France provides funds for Belgrade Metro construction*
> 
> 2.12.2011 11:19:00 | Author/Source PressCut
> 
> ...


----------



## Aleksandar_M (May 7, 2009)

Update


----------



## CrazySerb (Aug 22, 2007)

Belgrade's public transport firms plans to purchase some 250 new buses next year, largely from local manufacturer Ikarbus. First delivery of 25 buses will happen by February or March.










Meanwhile, ten CNG buses developed by another domestic firm BIK (Bus Industries Kragujevac) in partnership with MAZ of Belarus have just been delivered...






































At the same time, deliveries of new CAF trams are proceeding according to schedule - tram #08 is now on city streets while the remainder (30 have been ordered) will be delivered by the end of next year, at a rate of two per month. 

It has been said that, if funding allows, another 50 such trams could be ordered after that.


----------



## takini (Aug 28, 2008)

New tram gliding smoothly






And happy holidays to you all


----------



## takini (Aug 28, 2008)

Since February 1st, the new electronic ticketing system called Bus Plus was put into service in Belgrade. It includes both plastic cards and paper tickets which can be used for multiple rides. The system will also monitor vehicle movement and notify passengers about arrival time.


----------



## takini (Aug 28, 2008)

And a few tram pictures:





































Sören Heise @ www.drehscheibe-foren.de


----------



## Chilenofuturista (May 24, 2005)

Beautiful tram :drool:


----------



## Aleksandar_M (May 7, 2009)

4.2.2012.


----------



## Aleksandar_M (May 7, 2009)

www.beobuild.rs/forum/viewtopic.php?id=2&p=353


----------



## dexmex (Nov 25, 2009)

City of Belgrade and it's public transport, seems efficiant in all weather conditions,especially now when Europe is on deep freezing.
To make city of south Europe such as Belgrade to be function normaly in -27 C,like in Scandinavia is really great.But the commuter subway system BGVoz ,proved to be the best solution for any weather conditions.


----------



## Askario (Nov 13, 2007)

Nice system kay:


----------



## CrazySerb (Aug 22, 2007)

Belgrade metro project is slowly moving ahead.

The French engineering firm, Egis, has just submitted its preliminary draft to the city comission, after which, following a series of discussions, the final design of the metro will be devised.

While not much is known at this point since the draft hasn't been made public yet, according to the Mayor's statement a few days ago, there have been some changes to various earlier plans - two lines are initially planned (east-west, north-south), connecting the various parts of the city and intersecting in downtown Belgrade beneath the Square of the Republic.

The plan most closely resembles this concept from 1970's...


----------



## CrazySerb (Aug 22, 2007)

New displays...


----------



## dexmex (Nov 25, 2009)

They switched now letter on displays to latin,it is more usefull for turists.


----------



## Petr (May 8, 2004)

with that angle it looks strange...


----------



## dexmex (Nov 25, 2009)

Petr,yes it is,you are right! is only for the people in front of the station, but we also expected that displays should be put on sides.
I guess this is cheaper and faster to install.This way seems well protected from rain,and direct sun,summers in Belgrade are very hot.,
On first phase over 100 of displays will be install in next two months.
Sms info function very well,and is free of charge. If you're attendvisit Belgrade soon ,you can use sms for public transport info *011* station number#,than press call.Also smart card system for public transport is now same as any other country,easy to use.


----------



## Petr (May 8, 2004)

I'm glad, that in Belgrade everything goes in a right direction. 
Cheaper not always means better for a passenger. Anyway I'm not the right person to criticize Belgrade for that, since in Warsaw we can't wait for more information displays at stops for years. But after decades of neglect needs are great, and municipal authorities spend yearly budgets mostly on transport infrastructure.


----------



## dexmex (Nov 25, 2009)

Tnx Petr !Warsaw is a great example for modernization in public transport .You have new trams,trains,buses,metro ...i think recently Belgrade succesfully started to follow that path of modernisation and i can tell you there is a lot's space for cooperation between two capitals.Polish people are always very wellcome to Belgrade,our langueages are very similare too. 
Belgrade has made decision to buy 400 new buses in some of Eu country,it is great opportunity for your companys too


----------



## Petr (May 8, 2004)

My guess is, Solaris will be interested.  In general, better are smaller but more frequent orders. Authorities have a chance to check products and models of a specific company, and base on this experience next tenders. 
I plan for several years to visit Belgrade but I must convince some of my friends.


----------



## Arnorian (Jul 6, 2010)

A couple of pictures of the new tram.


Aleksandar_M said:


> 1508


----------



## CrazySerb (Aug 22, 2007)

While the new plans for Belgrade's metro haven't been revelead yet (sneaky bastards are saving them for the upcoming elections  ) , here's how it *might* just look like, according to one "think-tank"/NGO:

Red/Green - future metro lines
Purple - Belgrade's commuter rail (S-Bahn) system


----------



## CrazySerb (Aug 22, 2007)

Some new buses...

From BIK (Bus Industry Kragujevac) - ten new CNG buses:










They are developed in partnership with MAZ of Belarus and have proved themselves during past February's harsh winter conditions :


----------



## CrazySerb (Aug 22, 2007)

Local manufacturer *Ikarbus* is in the midst of completing the city's order for 25 new articulated buses...they should be presented to media today:





















Meanwhile, a private bus services operator, France's Veolia, has started transferring some of its buses from Poland ...


----------



## CrazySerb (Aug 22, 2007)

It looks like an agreement was just signed between the CIty of Belgrade and the European Bank for Reconstruction & Development - concerning an 85 million euro loan for the purchase of some ~400 new buses, which should help replace some of the oldest vehicles still in the fleet :cheers:



Presentation of new Ikarbus buses...


----------



## CrazySerb (Aug 22, 2007)

Interesting photo...testament to ongoing investments into Belgrade's infrastructure:

New buses, new ~400 million euro Sava river bridge, recently rejuvenated commuter railway system...the only thing missing from this shot is one of them low-floor CAF trams in the foreground:











Errr...don't ask.










Edit: Ah, here's one of the CAF trams...


----------



## takini (Aug 28, 2008)

> http://img109.imageshack.us/img109/9035/ikarbusi2.jpg


The old front mask looks better than this new one


----------



## CrazySerb (Aug 22, 2007)

Indeed, though the new mask could look better with just a slight change...like here:


----------



## takini (Aug 28, 2008)

The buses could definitely use a new paint scheme :yes:


----------



## CrazySerb (Aug 22, 2007)

Ah, they'll get covered up by ads anyways.

Two fresh shots of new trams...I remember some initially didn't like the way they were painted, but for me, it fits them & the city perfectly kay:



















Another...


----------



## CrazySerb (Aug 22, 2007)

*EBRD, Belgrade Transport Co Sign Mandate Letter for 85 Mln Euro Loan *



> 25.4.2012 14:35:00 | Author/Source www.seenews.com
> 
> The European Bank for Reconstruction and Development (EBRD) said it has signed a mandate letter for an 85 million euro ($112 million) loan with representatives of the city of Belgrade and municipal transport company Beograd.
> 
> *The loan would finance the purchase of 400 new buses, the EBRD confirmed for SeeNews in an email on Wednesday.*


----------



## CrazySerb (Aug 22, 2007)

Newly delivered buses already in exploitation:



ExCaliBourBG said:


> Сусрет генерација





ExCaliBourBG said:


> Ух... јел доста?


----------



## kobekobe (May 7, 2008)

CrazySerb said:


> Errr...don't ask.


A week ago I returned from Belgrade - a great city. I recommend to all my friends. Some of my friends have already bought tickets for September

I know this is wrong thread for this question.  But I have to ask. Walking around New Belgrade, That we passed. What the hell is this? What is this?


----------



## Baron Hirsch (Jan 31, 2009)

I saw it too passing thru by train. It looks like a movie set imitating the facades of the old town, but does not even try to look realistic.


----------



## Arnorian (Jul 6, 2010)

It's combination theme park-movie set. The whole idea is pretty ludicrous, but I think this is good because it's not really permanent, in case New Belgrade railway station in the background of the picture needs to be expanded sometime in the future. This is owned by the city and it will be easy to raze.


----------



## Gag Halfrunt (Jun 25, 2006)

Anyone filming on that set will have problems with traffic noise from the road, as well as noise from passing trains.


----------



## MareCar (Jun 6, 2006)

Sets rarely look realistic when not seen on a screen 

It's primarily a movie set, all the other mumbojumbo about it being a themepark is just propaganda bs.


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

wow, is that where the Chinese Embassy was?


----------



## CrazySerb (Aug 22, 2007)

No, the embasssy was a couple of blocks away...and has recently been torn down:


----------



## CrazySerb (Aug 22, 2007)

BG:Voz - Belgrade's commuter railway:


----------



## TrueBulgarian (Jun 20, 2009)

So much graffiti


----------



## CrazySerb (Aug 22, 2007)

Indeed - and they can look quite nice without that damn grafiti:

Here's one example of a train that just underwent a general overhaul:

Before:









After:



Within the next year or so, new trains should be ordered for the commuter railway so hopefully these bastards will have more respect for them.

Btw, domestic manufacturer Ikarbus has just won a tender concerning delivery of 32 new articulated buses for the city transport company. Contract signing should happen within the next week or so.


----------



## CrazySerb (Aug 22, 2007)

EBRD may partly fund purchase of 400 new low-floor buses for Belgrade's public transport firm....




> *EBRD mulls lending up to 65 mln euro to Belgrade public transport co*
> 
> 16.7.2012 15:47:00 | Author/Source www.seenews.com
> 
> ...


----------



## TrueBulgarian (Jun 20, 2009)

435,000 EUR per bus, that seems quite low, is it realistic?


----------



## CrazySerb (Aug 22, 2007)

I don't know, how much does an average bus cost these days?

Last I heard, an Ikarbus bus cost somewhere between 160k-220k - though with EBRD partly financing the order, it could go to a foreign firm - like MAN or Poland's Solaris.


----------



## WB2010 (Jun 7, 2010)

The city of Warsaw on the 3rd June 2011 signed a contract for 168 new Solaris buses worth 216 million zlotys. It means that the average price of one bus is 1,286 million złotys, that is some 300 thousand euros. Among ordered buses 116 are 18-metres articulated ones. In January 2012 the numer of modern, low-floor and air conditioned buses on the streets of Warsaw reached 1388 (out of the total numer of 1534 - that's 90,5 %). Do you have similar statistics for Belgrade ?


----------



## CrazySerb (Aug 22, 2007)

Interesting stats. I'm sure somebody could come up with such stats fro Belgrade, though I'm also quite positve its nowhere near Warsaw's excellent ~90% rate.
Maybe in a few years, after a couple of more significant orders.

Btw, it's a little harder to come up with similar statistics for Belgrade - mainly because there's more than one public transit provider - there's of course GSP, the main public transport firm that operates the city's trams, trolleys and largest share of buses. In addition, there's Lasta and a large number of private firms. In total, I believe they have some ~1,700-2,000 buses between them.


----------



## CrazySerb (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## CrazySerb (Aug 22, 2007)

*MAN, Solaris front-runners to supply buses to Belgrade public transport co*



> 23.1.2013 11:46:00 | Author/Source www.seenews.com
> 
> Germany’s MAN and Poland’s Solaris are seen as front-runners in the tender for the supply of 180 buses to the Belgrade city public transportation company, GSP Beograd, Serbian media reported.


----------



## CrazySerb (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)




----------



## takini (Aug 28, 2008)

203 ARTICULATED SOLARIS BUSES FOR BELGRADE​
Belgrade’s GSP bus fleet will be richer for a 203 Urbino 18 articulated buses made by Polish firm Solaris. The aforementioned manufacturer won the bid that was issued in October by that largest bus carrier. Although the bid was set for 180 buses, the Polish manufacturer will deliver 23 more because the buses they have offered are cheaper than those offered by MAN, the second contender for this acquirement. 

It is still unknown when the new vehicles will be delivered. The official confirmation of this acquirement is supposed to be made on the city council meeting, which has received the agreement by the GSP for this deal. It should be mentioned that beside Solaris and MAN, three more companies were running for this bid, which are Ashok Leyland from India, the Czech Iveco Irisbus and the Volvo Bus Corporation from Sweden.










http://www.autobusi.net


----------



## dexmex (Nov 25, 2009)

I m happy for polish-serbian cooperation,think design could be even better,Solaris shoud open design office in Belgrade.


----------



## takini (Aug 28, 2008)

^^


----------



## dexmex (Nov 25, 2009)

Takini,glupa ti slika ne spamuj temu,ljudi iz sveta se ovde informišu šta se dešava u Beogradu u vezi javnog saobraćaja,a ne lični performans..za to imamo dole srpski forum..


----------



## takini (Aug 28, 2008)

Upravo si me ti naterao da spamujem temu do koje mi je jako stalo i u koju sam uložio vreme i trud. Hajde poslušaj samog sebe i ne zagađuj temu koja služi da se ljudi informišu o prevozu u Beogradu svojim glupostima i fantazijama. 
End of off topic.


----------



## dexmex (Nov 25, 2009)

A pa ti spamujes protiv Beograda a ne mene..sta te je tu pogodilo toliko o losem dizajnu Solarisa,verovatno si lobista pa treba da zakitimo i aplaudiramo ovom cudu od autobusa..tebe niti sam pomenuo niti polemisao,uostalom ako ti smeta moja primedban ma dizajn mogao si na engleskom da napises i ishvalis dizajn i da se neslozis ,a za prepucavanje na srpskom imas dole srpski forum tamo ti niko ne bi zamerio..jer kao sto se mi informisemo sta se desava u Stokholmu ,Zagrebu ili Sofiji tako i oni gledaju ovde,,pa daj da uozbiljimo temu..


----------



## takini (Aug 28, 2008)

Ikarbus delivers new buses​
Serbian manufacturer Ikarbus delivers 5 out of 32 ordered articulated buses. The new buses are based on the MAN A24 chassis powered by a 320 hp engine. They are equipped with air-conditioning and video surveillance. Maximum capacity is 155 passengers.


----------



## takini (Aug 28, 2008)

http://www.autobusi.net/content/ind...mgallery&func=viewcategory&catid=118&Itemid=8


----------



## takini (Aug 28, 2008)

http://www.autobusi.net/content/ind...mgallery&func=viewcategory&catid=118&Itemid=8


----------



## takini (Aug 28, 2008)

http://www.autobusi.net/content/ind...mgallery&func=viewcategory&catid=118&Itemid=8


----------



## dexmex (Nov 25, 2009)

Well done! It is good to see that the porduction..is carry on..


----------



## CrazySerb (Aug 22, 2007)

This order of 32 buses will very likely be folowed soon by another order from Ikarbus, this time for 220 vehicles.
It wasn't the plan originally but after some debate in Serbia's parliament and strong pressure from opposition parties, it has been decided that this order should go to a domestic manufacturer.


----------



## dexmex (Nov 25, 2009)

Excellent,it would be crazy to close domestic facory and import buses similar quality from abroad.


----------



## CrazySerb (Aug 22, 2007)

Contract with Polish firm Solaris has been signed this morning....Google-translated article:



> *Polish Solaris delivered 200 buses to Belgrade*
> 
> BELGRADE - Belgrade GSP has signed a contract with the Polish company Solaris on procurement of 200 low-floor articulated buses for public transport in the capital.
> 
> ...


----------



## Opustenooo (May 10, 2011)

Few photos from new IkarBus busses for Belgrade.

Photos are from www.beobuild.rs

Link: http://www.beobuild.rs/read.php/589.html


----------



## markfos (Sep 14, 2012)

CrazySerb said:


> Contract with Polish firm Solaris has been signed this morning....Google-translated article:


Good, now buy this Polish beauty.

*Solaris Tramino*





 





or

* PESA Swing or Twist*


----------



## CrazySerb (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## CrazySerb (Aug 22, 2007)

Cute...bus #200 in final assembly at Polish Solaris plant


----------



## Need4Weed (Aug 6, 2008)

Rodalvesdepaula said:


> It would be because Bosnian Wars (1992) and end of USSR?


No, this is mainly due to the lack of funding, since former Yugoslavia went practically bankrupt in 1983. Besides, there was a conflict between the Serbian Academy of Sciences, which was proposing LRT coupled with suburban trains, and the Belgrade's City Council commission for metro, whose plans were grandiose and unrealistic. The situation was further aggravated by the fact that most of the southern and south-eastern suburbs of Belgrade were built illegally, which made the existing plans out of date. For the time being the only realistic short-term solution would be to build additional stations on the existing suburban railway network (Beovoz), together with parking lots, and to overhaul and modernize the fleet of 20-odd RVR electric trainsets which are currently in storage. Also, integration of Beovoz ticketing system into the BusPlus system is also possible without large-scale investments.


----------



## tunnel owl (May 19, 2013)

Need4Weed said:


> Besides, there was a conflict between the Serbian Academy of Sciences, which was proposing LRT coupled with suburban trains, and the Belgrade's City Council commission for metro, whose plans were grandiose and unrealistic.


Besides Prokop-station it is rumoured that Vukov sp. also has a station-shell already buuilt for the metro. I also often wondered if they build the Sava-Center with metro in mind, because there should have been s station nearby, following the old 1976 plan.

Kind regards


----------



## Need4Weed (Aug 6, 2008)

tunnel owl said:


> Besides Prokop-station it is rumoured that Vukov sp. also has a station-shell already buuilt for the metro. I also often wondered if they build the Sava-Center with metro in mind, because there should have been s station nearby, following the old 1976 plan.
> 
> Kind regards


That's correct, there is roughly 400 meters of tunnel reserved for metro at Vukov spomenik, on the upper level of the station, behind those bronze murals. Regarding Sava Centar, there is a plenty of land plots still unused, probably reserved for the metro. But don't hold your breath, construction is unlikely to commence anytime soon.


----------



## CrazySerb (Aug 22, 2007)

Merry Christmas & Happy New Year :cheers:


----------



## tunnel owl (May 19, 2013)

Need4Weed said:


> Regarding Sava Centar, there is a plenty of land plots still unused, probably reserved for the metro. But don't hold your breath, construction is unlikely to commence anytime soon.


Yepp, thanks. the building I saw in an old prospect was never built. It would have been built in the triangle where the lines to Zemun and Novi Beograd-station split. But the space for this two lines seems to be still reserved as even newer buildings take respect of this project.

Does anyone know about the standard of the 400 m- tunnel at Vukov sp.? The Belgrad planners took a view at Munich and Vienna with 2,90 m wide metro-trains. Besides Bucharest every metro in former Comecon-countries used the 2,70 m wide russian load-profile. 

Kind regards


----------



## CrazySerb (Aug 22, 2007)

Whereas 2013 seemed like the year of the buses (some couple of hundred bought by the chief public firm as well as various private firms operating in Belgrade), it looks like 2014 is shaping up to be the year of Belgrade's commuter rail network (locally branded "BG:Voz"), a limited but increasingly important mode of transport, in lieu of a proper metro network, though there still does not seem to be a very clear vision about the future of this system. 

First and most important development - the first project to be financed out the much talked about billion-dollar Russian Railways (RZD) loan for modernization of Serbian railways will be the link between Belgrade and satelite city of Pancevo, itself next logical extension of the existing line, provided agreements are reached on various levels of government.



> *Reconstruction of Belgrade - Pancevo rail can start - 9 million EUR participation provided for the project*
> 
> Thursday, 01/02/2014|14:04 | Source: Beta
> 
> ...



Additionally, reconstruction of the Belgrade-Rakovica-Resnik, another planned eventual extension of the commuter rail system, is finally expected to start this year, financed out of an EBRD loan:



> Friday, January 27, 2012
> *EBRD to fund Serbian Corridor 10 upgrade*
> 
> 
> ...












Also just announced (or re-announced, though nobody's really counting anymore how many times) is the renewal
of work on Belgrade's planned new railway station, where work has been happening on & off since the 1970's.
It's expected to become the main hub for inter-city and commuter railway passenger services, allowing for decommissioning of the current rail station, and redevelopment of that valuable land in downtown Belgrade.
Initial work will be financed out of the already approved 25 million euro Kuwaiti loan though much more will be required before the station is finally fully operational.







And last but not least - first of 21 new passenger EMU's from Swiss firm Stadler purchased by Serbian Railways for inter-city services are expected to begin arriving before the end of the year - though I had personally hoped there would be a seperate tender for Belgrade's commuter rail system, rumours say some of these will indeed be used by BG:Voz system.

Somewhat poor replacement for the Soviet-era RVR workhorses currently employed on the line. hno:


----------



## Need4Weed (Aug 6, 2008)

tunnel owl said:


> Yepp, thanks. the building I saw in an old prospect was never built. It would have been built in the triangle where the lines to Zemun and Novi Beograd-station split. But the space for this two lines seems to be still reserved as even newer buildings take respect of this project.
> 
> Does anyone know about the standard of the 400 m- tunnel at Vukov sp.? The Belgrad planners took a view at Munich and Vienna with 2,90 m wide metro-trains. Besides Bucharest every metro in former Comecon-countries used the 2,70 m wide russian load-profile.
> 
> Kind regards


You are correct! Branislav Jovin, the guy who was the head of the Belgrade City Council Commission for metro basically copied the system from Munich. So, the tunnel diameter is 2,9 m. However, his project was oversized and way too expensive, and most importantly he was an architect, not an urban planner, nor a civil engineer. He is still alive, still very vain, and he is usually wasting his time on criticizing EVERYTHING that is currently being done in Belgrade. You may contact him directly through his blog: http://blog.b92.net/user/106760/branislavjovin/


----------



## Need4Weed (Aug 6, 2008)

> And last but not least - first of 21 new passenger EMU's from Swiss firm Stadler purchased by Serbian Railways for inter-city services are expected to begin arriving before the end of the year - though I had personally hoped there would be a seperate tender for Belgrade's commuter rail system, rumours say some of these will indeed be used by BG:Voz system.
> 
> Somewhat poor replacement for the Soviet-era RVR workhorses currently employed on the line.


Well, given the current usage of Beovoz, they are a good substitute for the current RVR stock. Besides, Stadler transets are consuming much less electricity than RVRs.


----------



## Transira (Aug 7, 2009)

I intend to visit Belgrade for documentation and pictures with trolleybuses, trams and train. No problem to the photograph, I hope.

Does exist the ticket for 24 h?


----------



## tunnel owl (May 19, 2013)

Need4Weed said:


> He is still alive, still very vain, and he is usually wasting his time on criticizing EVERYTHING that is currently being done in Belgrade. You may contact him directly through his blog: http://blog.b92.net/user/106760/branislavjovin/


Hmm, ok, sounds difficult. I do have this in my daily job, thanks

Yes, the 1975 plan was way to ambitioned with additional fast-metro etc.. Then they fell back with strategy of tramway for 21st. century. I consider the basic network with two lines would have been a good thing to concentrate on. But there have been similar ambitious plans for Zagreb, Sarajevo and Ljubljana in Yugoslawia at that time.

Kind regards


----------



## Need4Weed (Aug 6, 2008)

tunnel owl said:


> Hmm, ok, sounds difficult. I do have this in my daily job, thanks
> 
> Yes, the 1975 plan was way to ambitioned with additional fast-metro etc.. Then they fell back with strategy of tramway for 21st. century. I consider the basic network with two lines would have been a good thing to concentrate on. But there have been similar ambitious plans for Zagreb, Sarajevo and Ljubljana in Yugoslawia at that time.
> 
> Kind regards


Look at the p.m.! He speaks English, and he will tell you volumes about his plans. However, you should take everything he says with a grain of salt, since Belgrade has changed a lot since the 1970's. He is constantly pushing HIS OWN project, without taking into consideration that Belgrade has changed, and that his project is simply too costly. When it comes to other things however, he is spot on (e.g. that new bridge over Ada)! When it comes to the tramway strategy for 21st Century, that project was ridiculed by him, but it was proposed by a team from University of Philadelphia, taking into consideration that there was no money for Jovin's project and the fact that Rakovica back at the time was a major industrial suburb of Belgrade, with a number of large factories (IMR, IMP foundry, Rekord tyre factor, major railway depot, Frigostroj), which employed over 23,000 workers. Also, it must be noted that the line 3 is completely independent from the road traffic.


----------



## Need4Weed (Aug 6, 2008)

tunnel owl said:


> Hmm, ok, sounds difficult. I do have this in my daily job, thanks
> 
> Yes, the 1975 plan was way to ambitioned with additional fast-metro etc.. Then they fell back with strategy of tramway for 21st. century. I consider the basic network with two lines would have been a good thing to concentrate on. But there have been similar ambitious plans for Zagreb, Sarajevo and Ljubljana in Yugoslawia at that time.
> 
> Kind regards


I never heard about such plans in Zagreb, Sarajevo and Ljubljana. Currently, apart from Belgrade, only Zagreb is seriously contemplating a metro system, and currently it's best positioned to do so. Most likely it will be something like metro systems in Rennes or Brescia.


----------



## Need4Weed (Aug 6, 2008)

Transira said:


> I intend to visit Belgrade for documentation and pictures with trolleybuses, trams and train. No problem to the photograph, I hope.
> 
> Does exist the ticket for 24 h?


You may photograph as much as you want, no one will bother you. ut you Currently there are no 24h tickets, but you can always buy one the from driver, valid for one ride. If you are a foreigner and if you take a ride without a ticket the worst thing that may happen to you is to be kicked out at the next station. 
Frequently drivers themselves do not have tickets available, or they don't have change. However, I don't use public transport very often, so ask around. You may even visit some depots. The best thing to do is to ask them in advance. http://www.gsp.rs/english/main.htm


----------



## Aleksandar_M (May 7, 2009)

http://transphoto.ru/photo/663632/


----------



## Transira (Aug 7, 2009)

Need4Weed said:


> You may photograph as much as you want, no one will bother you. ut you Currently there are no 24h tickets, but you can always buy one the from driver, valid for one ride. If you are a foreigner and if you take a ride without a ticket the worst thing that may happen to you is to be kicked out at the next station.
> Frequently drivers themselves do not have tickets available, or they don't have change. However, I don't use public transport very often, so ask around. You may even visit some depots. The best thing to do is to ask them in advance. http://www.gsp.rs/english/main.htm


BusPlus paper card cost 40 dinars. And a trip 100 dinars? But if validate them, is it valabile for 75 min. or for one trip? 

"Travelers can also use time ticket valid for 75 minutes, which costs 101 dinars". Where are availabile the tickets?

http://www.belgradian.com/around-belgrade/public-transport/


----------



## Need4Weed (Aug 6, 2008)

Transira said:


> BusPlus paper card cost 40 dinars. And a trip 100 dinars? But if validate them, is it valabile for 75 min. or for one trip?
> 
> "Travelers can also use time ticket valid for 75 minutes, which costs 101 dinars". Where are availabile the tickets?
> 
> http://www.belgradian.com/around-belgrade/public-transport/


Wrong! There are no BusPlus paper cards AFAIK, and one ride with a BusPlus RFID card costs 73 RSD for a single ride, regardless of duration or the number of stops. Paper tickets can bought from the driver only, and they are more expensive, but they are frequently unavailable. They are also valid for one ride only.


----------



## Transira (Aug 7, 2009)

Working to put online pictures and films 

Best regards.


----------



## Transira (Aug 7, 2009)

Belgrade trolleybuses. Pictures and films:

http://www.transira.ro/bb3/viewtopic.php?f=149&t=2184

http://www.transira.ro/bb3/viewtopic.php?f=149&t=2184&start=30

http://www.transira.ro/bb3/viewtopic.php?f=149&t=2184&start=60

Does exist plans to extend the trolleybus network?


----------



## ExCaliBourBG (Mar 25, 2011)

Jim856796 said:


> I think *some areas may not be dense enough* for a metro station.


:nuts:


----------



## BlackArt-ist (Oct 1, 2014)

Funny it's called "Belgrade Center-Prokop" since it looks no where near the city centre. 
The area lies behind a large motorway interchange, road and public transport connections seems poor or non-existent.


----------



## ExCaliBourBG (Mar 25, 2011)

It's 1.6km (2.4km by road) from curent rail station and city centre, that's not "middle of nowhere". It has no road access because Its is under construction.


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

Well, obviously, I'd have the new central railway station (Prokop) and the Novi Beograd district be served by any rail rapid transit system for the Belgrade area. As unlikely as its development is, are there any other areas in Belgrade that need to be served by any metro system?



bagercho said:


> You say a capital with almost 2 000 000 population is not big enough to have a metro system? That's... funny


For comparison's sake, here are the populations of some of the cities in Eastern Europe that do have metro systems (in the sense of metropolitan areas rather than cities proper):

Warsaw: 2.7 million
Prague: 2.16 million
Budapest: 3.3 million
Bucharest: 2.3 million
Sofia: 1.3 million


----------



## Rail_Serbia (May 29, 2009)

Jim856796 said:


> I can think of a couple of reasons why Belgrade does not have a metro system: The population of Belgrade isn't large enough to support a rail rapid transit system (1.65 million people within its city limits. Also, I think some areas may not be dense enough for a metro station.


There are more reasons, the most important is policy of investment in infrastructure related with economy and politics. 

In 1960-ies, Belgrade spent the budget for capital investment on east-west city motorway. In 1970-ies and 1980-ies , there was capital investment in "New Belgrade Railway Junction" with 3 main branches, all grade separeted in tunnels, on viaducts or embankments. That is "Belgrade Crossrail". At first half of 1990-ies main part of this system was completed, and there was service with 3 lines:
Red line: Pancevo Vojlovica - Nova Pazova
Blue line: Pancevo Vojlovica - Ripanj
Grey line: Nova Pazova - Ripanj.

System had 23 stations (2 underground), and headways on all lines was 70-90 min, 35-45 min on mutual sections for pairs of lines. In the middle of 1990-ies, ridership was 80.000 riders a day. 

From 2000, new polititions recognized that system as enemy of bus lobby supported by them. Belgrade Mayor in 2003 said "Beovoz must be destroyed". (Beovoz=Belgrade Suburban Rail). Destroying was slow proces, and slowly, ridership droped to 9.000 passengers a day in 2010. 

In 2010. because of City Highway reconstructions, in Belgrade was permanent traffic jam like never before. Because of that, Mayor relented, and first time after 10 years, there was budget for rail rapid transit (during those 10 years, Belgrade covered 50%-70% of operating costs of bus transport, and 0% of rail transport). But, service was limited to only little part of the system with 9 stations. To be honest, on that shortened part of the system was setted higher standards (15-30min hedways, penalties for delays, made this line one of the most realiable in Europe). High realibility is made by extending the travel time 20%, and high rang, and sometimes trains from Budapest and Zagreb was late 25 min because of strict on time performancies of suburban line. Stil, there is no central despatching center. New service atracted 36.000 riders on working day. That is indeed the similar number as in 1930-ies on 5 brunches suburban rail network with steam locomotives for Belgrade with 5 time less inhabitants.

The story of Belgrade Rail Rapid Transit is very stupid and sad... Want more?


----------



## Arnorian (Jul 6, 2010)

This is the official plan for Belgrade's rapid transit network from 1977. Red is metro, thick green is regional rail, thin green is rail, and bus routs in yellow.


----------



## tunnel owl (May 19, 2013)

Rail_Serbia said:


> Under the street with trams on that drawing there is a "concret box" for future metro station. Another "concrete box" is under "Prokop" railway station, and that is all from Belgrade Metro.


 Are you sure that it´s under Prokop Station? From what I know due to the hilly sourrounding, metro should cross over the platforms of Prokop-station, having two platforms as it should split to Autokomanda and Petlovo Brdo (sorry, if I don´t spell the names right).

The plan with regional-metro might be too optimistic in the 70s. For today it would make sense to have Fontana/Bezanija-Novi Beograd - Vukov Spnk.-Mali Mokri Lug/Jajinci and 2nd trunk-route Karaburma-Dorcol-Prokop-Petlovo Brdo/Mitlovo Brdo as metro.

Belgrade, last city in Europe deserving a classic metro-System like Munich, Vienna, Sofia orWarsaw

Kind regards


----------



## ExCaliBourBG (Mar 25, 2011)

tunnel owl said:


> Are you sure that it´s under Prokop Station? From what I know due to the hilly sourrounding, metro should cross over the platforms of Prokop-station, having two platforms as it should split to Autokomanda and Petlovo Brdo (sorry, if I don´t spell the names right).


----------



## CrazySerb (Aug 22, 2007)

Parallel with ongoing work on Belgrade-Center (Prokop) railway station, work has slowly begun on construction of the new bus & rail station complex across Sava river, in New Belgrade...




> *Huge investments planned in Belgrade in 2016 - New bus and railway station, more space for pedestrians, bike fans, etc.*
> Monday, 01/04/2016|15:50 | Source: B92
> 
> In 2016, Belgrade is planning a number of projects so that the city would be nicer, more functional and healthier for life, the main city planner, Milutin Folic, said. He added Belgrade citizens can be relieved since the investment wheel rolls down in Belgrade which has full city budget.
> ...


----------



## CrazySerb (Aug 22, 2007)

^^



> *Lasta to move – station on New Belgrade Parking Servis site in 2016*
> Tuesday, 12/08/2015|10:41 | Source: Novost
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CrazySerb (Aug 22, 2007)

Couple of late December pics...


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Taken from Serbian railways thread:



Singidunum said:


> First phase of the construction of the new Central Railway Station in Belgrade is finished


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

^^



Аполон;130278979 said:


> *Belgrade center Railway station Prokop*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

^^



Аполон;130284646 said:


>


----------



## ExCaliBourBG (Mar 25, 2011)




----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

^^



Дisiдent;130361620 said:


>


----------



## ExCaliBourBG (Mar 25, 2011)

GSP 1522 und 1524 in Novi Beograd, Schlaufe Block 45 DDC_6775 by Dominik Madörin, on Flickr
GSP 1526 in Beograd, Endhaltestelle Omladinski stadion DDC_0821 by Dominik Madörin, on Flickr
GSP 1505 in Beograd, Bulevar kralja Aleksandra DDC_6762 by Dominik Madörin, on Flickr
GSP 1508, 405, 411 und 417 in Novi Beograd, Depot Sava DDC_0993 by Dominik Madörin, on Flickr
GSP 246 und 226 in Novi Beograd, Depot Sava DDC_6888 by Dominik Madörin, on Flickr
GSP 471 und 603 in Novi Beograd, Depot Sava DDC_6777 by Dominik Madörin, on Flickr
GSP 135 in Novi Beograd, Depot Sava DDC_0876 by Dominik Madörin, on Flickr
GSP 123 in Novi Beograd, Depot Sava DDC_0995 by Dominik Madörin, on Flickr
GSP 123, 658 und 615 in Novi Beograd, Depot Sava DDC_6859 by Dominik Madörin, on Flickr


----------



## CrazySerb (Aug 22, 2007)

Kind off-topic but worth reporting - one of Belgrade's satelite towns, Pancevo, is
about to get a number of pretty new buses from local manufacturer Ikarbus:

Gotta love election years


----------



## CrazySerb (Aug 22, 2007)

Just announced Belgrade meanwhile will receive over a 100 new buses this year, including the 20 new buses from Ikarbus, contract for which will be signed next week.

This just about covers the annual attrition due to poor maintenance


----------



## CrazySerb (Aug 22, 2007)

Latest donation from Basel has begun rolling out...



> *Belgrade gets fourteen Swiss trams*
> Sunday, 02/14/2016|14:53 | Source: Tanjug
> 
> Thanks to a donation from the Government of Switzerland, the City of Belgrade has obtained 14 trams that will be in operation in few days, Belgrade Mayor Sinisa Mali said and added that additional 15 streetcars would arrive in the capital in the following period.
> ...


----------



## CrazySerb (Aug 22, 2007)

Belorussian workhorses...

Apparently, this spring, Belgrade will receive a test vehicle from MAZ for the duration of 6 months, ahead of another potential major purchase of trolley's from Belarus.


----------



## ExCaliBourBG (Mar 25, 2011)

From 01.01.2016 there is new rule in public transport that every bus needs to be painted in red & white color scheme until may this year. 
Every private operator is slowly painting buses like that, but "GSP Beograd" (city owned operator) and "SP Lasta AD" (partially state owned operator) are like "lol, nope". 
Lasta actually said it will not paint buses, but GSP is making every bus unique. 
This is how bus should look (Saga Trans, private operator)


[url=http://beobuild.rs/forum/viewtopic.php?p=373438#p373438]direktor » 26 Феб 2016 02:14 am[/url] said:


> Za somija premjerno


http://beobuild.rs/forum/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=30&start=13825#p373438
Presto (private)


Marko said:


> Vec udareni novajlija *P42412* :


http://www.gspbeograd.net/viewtopic.php?p=145432#p145432
And here we go, GSP


Daree said:


> GB1054 na 601


http://www.gspbeograd.net/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=34&start=2510#p145215


Marko said:


> *1029* :


http://www.gspbeograd.net/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=621&start=390#p141037


HADZIJA282 said:


>


*аутобуси.нет*
Lasta hno:


oskar2215 said:


> 5905 posle dužeg odsustva i rada u rezervi vraćen na 5/605. Snimljen neposredno pre uključenja na polazak.


http://www.gspbeograd.net/viewtopic.php?p=145493#p145402


Daree said:


> GB5905 na 605


http://www.gspbeograd.net/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=672&start=170#p144452


----------



## CrazySerb (Aug 22, 2007)

Lasta's color scheme is much nicer and they should stick to it :yes:


----------



## Balkanada (Nov 6, 2010)

Is there really a need for private local bus transportation in Belgrade? In my experience GSP is pervasive enough


----------



## CrazySerb (Aug 22, 2007)

Well, considering there are some two dozen private companies that contribute roughly 500+ buses to the city's public transport, I'd say there is.
Unfortunately, its another remnant of the turbulent 1990's - maybe one day there won't be a need for them.

It has to be added, that due to strict regulations/oversight, the private bus fleet is typically newer (2-4 years in age) than the city's GSP fleet.


----------



## ExCaliBourBG (Mar 25, 2011)

Balkanada said:


> Is there really a need for private local bus transportation in Belgrade? In my experience GSP is pervasive enough


Yes there is, because GSP does not maintain their buses and they are good only while new. Couple years ago GSP bought 83 new trolleybuses and they were so good first 5 years, but now they are slowly breaking down and in the next five years we will have very bad trolley transport. It's same thing with buses, now we have 200 new Urbino buses, but they not gonna last forever. When they start breaking we will see how lucky we are to have private operators. Best lines in the city are those where private buses are operating because they need to respect the rules but GSP and Lasta not. Definition of double standards :bash:


----------



## ExCaliBourBG (Mar 25, 2011)

Like i said, they constantly need new buses.. 20 new IK112M
http://www.gsp.rs/pdf_jnvv/2015/VND-331.15__388_13.pdf
















































http://www.ikarbus.rs/index.php/proizvodi/ik-112m


----------



## zidar fr (Apr 8, 2014)

I completed a revamp of my Belgrade Public Transport Map with lines now being colored according to their main destination or corridor.
I like it way more than the random color attribution I have used previously. Now you can see at a glance how the network is organized...or disorganized.



















hi-res pdf here:
http://www.belgrademaps.com/sr/detaljna-mapa/index.1.html


----------



## ExCaliBourBG (Mar 25, 2011)

Belgrade was on fire today, two buses totally destroyed..
Lasta on route 860








http://www.blic.rs/vesti/beograd/vozac-iz-zapaljenog-autobusa-ovo-nam-je-bilo-najbolje-vozilo-svi-smo-se-otimali-oko/6ws30ye
GSP, 4 years old bus..
























http://beobuild.rs/forum/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=30&start=13850#p375996
Last year GSP burned 1 year old bus and tried to cover but i photographed bus and sent pictures to media, and couple of people got fired, but there is no hope for GSP. 
Аутобус оштећен у пожару у оквиру СП Земун ГСП Београд by Somi303, on Flickr
City aint gonna do a **** until somebody dies!
We made a list with details from every fire we knew about from 2008 and updating with every new fire. hno:
http://beobuild.rs/forum/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=1740


----------



## CrazySerb (Aug 22, 2007)

Domestically manufactured trolley's for Belgrade ?

Local firm, in partnership with MAZ of Belarus will deliver a test vehicle later this Spring...



> *The first trolley from Sumadija is coming to Belgrade - Kragujevac-based MAZ Balkan is starting assembly of the latest generation vehicle*
> 
> Friday, 04/08/2016|11:58 | Source: Danas
> 
> Kragujevac-based MAZ Balkan, which was jointly set up by Belarus company MAZ and Vulovic Transport from Sumadija and which has been assembling for a long time at Kragujevac-based plant MAZ city buses, is planning soon to start assembling also trolleys of the latest generation. According to MAZ Balkan, the first such vehicle from Kragujevac will be delivered within three months to the City transport company Belgrade where it will be on a trial period for half a year.


----------



## CrazySerb (Aug 22, 2007)

Speaking of domestic production, local manufacturer Ikarbus completed delivery of new buses to Novi Sad:

Additional ten articulated buses, also from Ikarbus, should arrive in July.


----------



## CrazySerb (Aug 22, 2007)

Russian trolleybuses also on the menu...



> *Белград заинтересован в закупке троллейбусов у саратовской "Тролзы"*
> 
> 18:3013.04.2016 (обновлено: 19:16 13.04.2016)27740
> Руководство саратовской "Тролзы" и мэрии Белграда в среду провели переговоры о подготовке к поставке троллейбусов для нужд сербской столицы.
> ...


----------



## CrazySerb (Aug 22, 2007)

Assembly of buses for Novi Sad at Belgrade's "Ikarbus" plant:


----------



## CrazySerb (Aug 22, 2007)

More of a novelty than anything else ... first Chinese electric buses have started arriving.
Five have so far been ordered, at a price of 2,6 million euros. They will serve a so-called "eco-line" between Belville shopping center and Vukov Spomenik railway station.


----------



## CrazySerb (Aug 22, 2007)

New Ikarbus machines delivered to Novi Sad :cheers:


----------



## ExCaliBourBG (Mar 25, 2011)

NS, not Belgrade.. Nvmd, let's see how Novi Sad takes care about buses, and how Belgrade do.
GSP Belgrade IK218N (2008)








































http://www.autobusi.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=20&t=454&view=unread#p512769
JGSP Novi Sad IK218N (2007)








https://flic.kr/p/JYd8FS








https://flic.kr/p/JS1gi1


----------



## ExCaliBourBG (Mar 25, 2011)

King of Belgrade streets :bow:








http://www.autobusi.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=20&t=4164&view=unread#p516678

















http://www.autobusi.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=20&t=4872&start=885#p515803

















http://www.autobusi.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=20&t=1569&start=3915#p516671

New e-bus :cheers:
Higer KLQ6125GEV by Slobodan Kostic, on Flickr

While experiencing some minor problems MAZ/BIK CNG buses are driving instead of them (still ECO line tho )
















































http://www.autobusi.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=20&t=1571&start=7320#p516677

Older buses are being overhauled








http://www.autobusi.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=20&t=1882&start=5895#p516673

Ikarbus IK-218n by Slobodan Kostic, on Flickr
Ikarbus IK-218n by Slobodan Kostic, on Flickr
Ikarbus IK-218n by Slobodan Kostic, on Flickr


----------



## ExCaliBourBG (Mar 25, 2011)

ExCaliBourBG said:


> Like i said, they constantly need new buses.. 20 new IK112M
> http://www.gsp.rs/pdf_jnvv/2015/VND-331.15__388_13.pdf


Finaly :cheers:
















































http://www.autobusi.net/video-ikarbus-karosira-man-za-beograd/


----------



## ExCaliBourBG (Mar 25, 2011)

http://www.autobusi.net/video-man-ikarbusi-spremni-za-beogradane/


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Metro Report:



> http://www.metro-report.com/news/ne...ew/two-line-metro-in-beograd-master-plan.html
> 
> *Two-line metro in Beograd master plan*
> 22 Nov 2016
> ...


----------



## tunnel owl (May 19, 2013)

dimlys1994 said:


> From Metro Report:


Any drafts with stations? Line 1 looks the the old plans, whereas line 2 seems not to run through Prokop-station which would be surprising.


----------



## ExCaliBourBG (Mar 25, 2011)

This is unofficial route, because there is no official version, line 2 is slightly modified old LRT route. Line 1 is new and Prokop station is bypassed because of the Belgrade Waterfront, political backed, corupted and for city of Belgrade harmful project. This is perfect indicator why everybody is hating BW, PM Vučić, Mayor Mali and SNS like party. And this metro project is already controversal and it´s not even started, because Alstom, you probably know how they get projects and jobs around the world.


----------



## Arnorian (Jul 6, 2010)

If they decide on sh*tty French proprietary "metro" a public lynching is in order.


----------



## CrazySerb (Aug 22, 2007)

First batch of new Czech-made SOR buses for Lasta, part of a 100 vehicle order.
They will operate in Belgrade's outer suburbs.


----------



## CrazySerb (Aug 22, 2007)

Some pics...



Izus67 said:


> *Белград*


----------



## CrazySerb (Aug 22, 2007)

*Contractor for construction of railway on Ada Bridge to be known by March 10, 2017 – France's Colas Rail offers best price*
Tuesday, 02/21/2017|12:21 | Source: Novosti



> The French company Colas Rail is the most likely to get the job of building the railroad tracks on the Ada Bridge, looking by the price offered. Their offer amounts to RSD 1.6 million, followed by Austria's Strabag SE with 1.7 million and Poland's Zue S.A.
> 
> The Belgrade Land Development Public Agency should disclose which company has been awarded the contract by March 10, 2017.
> 
> ...


Now:










Soon:


----------



## CrazySerb (Aug 22, 2007)

Potentially some life-saving news for the city's trolleybus system - while Moscow plans to phase them out by 2020, could a domestically built one improve the fortunes of Belgrade's network?




> *GSP Beograd plans to purchase three electric buses in 2017 – Possible procurement of new trolleys as well*
> 
> Thursday, 02/23/2017|15:58 | Source: Blic
> 
> ...


I for one would definitely miss Belgrade's trolleybuses...


----------



## ExCaliBourBG (Mar 25, 2011)

Икарбус ИК218 by Somi303, on Flickr
Higer KLQ6125GEV by Somi303, on Flickr
CAF Urbos 3 by Somi303, on Flickr
CAF Urbos 3 by Somi303, on Flickr
CKD-KT4 YU by Somi303, on Flickr
Solaris Urbino 18 by Somi303, on Flickr
Белкоммунмаш 321 by Somi303, on Flickr
Белкоммунмаш 321 by Somi303, on Flickr


----------



## CrazySerb (Aug 22, 2007)

Work has begun on rehabilitating a section of Belgrade's railway track that will, upon completion, see it become an added section of the city's modest commuter rail service...



> *Chinese construction giant begins works on rail line rehabilitation in Serbia*
> Source: Xinhua| 2017-03-30
> 
> BELGRADE, March 30 (Xinhua) -- Construction works on the rehabilitation of a 7.5-km rail line here by the Chinese rail firm China Civil Engineering Construction Corporation (CCECC) was officially launched here on Thursday.
> ...


----------



## CrazySerb (Aug 22, 2007)

Arnorian said:


> If they decide on sh*tty French proprietary "metro" a public lynching is in order.


There will be no French crap in Serbia ... looks like the metro will be built by Chinese. :yes: kay:





> *Construction of subway in Belgrade to start by 2019*
> Posted on 28/04/2017 by Snezana Bjelotomic in Economy
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

CrazySerb said:


> Work has begun on rehabilitating a section of Belgrade's railway track that will, upon completion, see it become an added section of the city's modest commuter rail service...


Donji grad station will be part of these plans?


----------



## CrazySerb (Aug 22, 2007)

No, I do not believe so - the particular line where Belgrade-Main (the current main station), Belgrade-Lower Town (Donji grad) and Belgrade-Danube stations are is not part of the commuter rail (BG:Voz) infrastructure.

The entire line might be defunct soon, according to their plans. hno:


----------



## CrazySerb (Aug 22, 2007)

Nice pic...


----------



## CrazySerb (Aug 22, 2007)

* Russia could take part in Belgrade metro project*

May 30, 2017



> Russia is interested in taking part in the construction of the Belgrade metro, the head of the international economic relations department of the City of Moscow, Sergey Cheremin, said after a meeting with Belgrade mayor Sinisa Mali. Belgrade would like to build its underground railway system in cooperation with Russian partners, Sinisa Mali added.
> 
> “I hope that our companies, that have many years of experience in building complex metro systems, not only on the territory of the former Soviet Union, but also in other countries, will participate in the construction of the Belgrade metro,” Sergey Cheremin said.
> 
> ...


https://www.railwaypro.com/wp/russia-take-part-belgrade-metro-project/


----------



## CrazySerb (Aug 22, 2007)

*Belarussian company eyes delivery of 60 electric buses to Belgrade - report*



> BELGRADE (Serbia), May 31 (SeeNews) - Belarussian state-run manufacturer of electric vehicles for public transport Belkommunmash hopes to deliver 60 electric buses to Serbia's capital Belgrade, Belarussian media reported on Wednesday.
> 
> Belkommunmash has already delivered an electric bus to Belgrade, which is currently being tested, Belarussian news agency BELTA quoted Minsk City Executive Committee member Nikolay Rogashtuk as saying at a news conference in Minsk.
> 
> ...


----------



## metr0p0litain (Aug 16, 2012)

CrazySerb said:


> There will be no French crap in Serbia ... looks like the metro will be built by Chinese. :yes: kay:


:lol: :lol: :lol: Nearly every Chinese metro train uses French technology by Alstom! I hope you can sleep well...


----------



## ExCaliBourBG (Mar 25, 2011)

CrazySerb said:


> *
> 
> Belkommunmash has already delivered an electric bus to Belgrade, which is currently being tested*


*
lmao, this is not true. MAZ has delivered trolleybus (103T) for testing








http://www.gspbeograd.net/viewtopic.php?f=11&t=62&start=550#p169745*


----------



## CrazySerb (Aug 22, 2007)

^^

You're behind...



> понедељак, 5. јун 2017.
> *Састанком два градоначелника почели „Дани Минска у Београду“*
> 
> ће бити и прилика да провозамо и електро-аутобусе који су поводом ове манифестације из Белорусије стигли у српску престоницу – истакао је Мали и додао да ће сутра бити организован и велики пословни форум коме ће присуствовати пословни људи из Србије и Белорусије.


----------



## ExCaliBourBG (Mar 25, 2011)

Yeah, bus arrived yesterday -.-


----------



## Arnorian (Jul 6, 2010)

metr0p0litain said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: Nearly every Chinese metro train uses French technology by Alstom! I hope you can sleep well...


French standard trains welcome. French propriety technologies like Translohr or VAL are not.


----------



## metr0p0litain (Aug 16, 2012)

Arnorian said:


> French standard trains welcome. French propriety technologies like Translohr or VAL are not.


I agree!


----------



## CrazySerb (Aug 22, 2007)

Belgrade & Novi Sad exchanged gifts (buses)....

Dozen new school buses for Belgrade's public transport company, assembled in Novi Sad...




















Meanwhile, Belgrade's Ikarbus delivered five new city buses to Novi Sad....




















:cheers:


----------



## CrazySerb (Aug 22, 2007)

Workhorse of the tram fleet....


----------



## Smart City (Jul 1, 2016)

*Belgrade new public transport study for metro and City rail system presented to public, ordered by WSP London. *
*Plan consists;4 lines for city rail with connection to Nikola Tesla Airport,and two metro lines each 22 km long.*
*Belgrade already have one line for City rail,and 33 km double tunnels.It is similar as Crossrail project in London.*
*30-35 new City rail trains expected to be ordered.*


----------



## CrazySerb (Aug 22, 2007)

New batch of 20 Czech SOR buses for "Lasta" company, intended for passenger transport in
Belgrade's outer suburbs...16 more articulated buses to be delivered before end of the year :yes:


----------



## CrazySerb (Aug 22, 2007)

Almost eight years after Belgrade ordered CAF trams, another new order is being prepared - money has been set aside for purchase of 16 new trams, under the plan of re-introduction of trams in the city's downtown core.



> *EXTENSION OF NEW TRAMS AND ELECTROBUSES The city for the purchase of vehicles provided 90 MILLION EURO*
> 
> Blic | 27. 07. 2017 - 14: 49h
> By the end of the year, Belgrade should receive the new 30 articulated buses from "Ikarbus", the first "double" since 2013, when the large contingent of "Solaris" from Poland arrived.
> ...


*Future Line #1*


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

I've just come back home from Belgrade. It's the first time i've experienced such weird aproach to public transportation. The tickets were not to buy at kiosks at the bus stops, or else where, every time we tryed to buy tickets, drivers tryed not to sell them. One said: dont worry about tickets, just enjoy the free ride, the next one said: i've got no change. For my suggestion, to try asking for change to other passangers, the driver answered: no, no, it's my fault, you can ride now without paying. 
I have no clue what's going on - but i didnt make it not even a single time to pay the fare...


----------



## CrazySerb (Aug 22, 2007)

While strange, definitely not surprising - it's often noted how the city's public transport company, along with Sava Centre congress hall, is one of only TWO public entities (out of 40+) that continuously operate without making a profit. 

The Sava congress centre has now been put up for sale, with hope that a private firm running it might have better luck, but there's no easy solution for the public transport company.


----------



## Transira (Aug 7, 2009)

Non-predictible and too expensive battery-buses? Terrible mistake!
Why not trolleybuses with auxiliary engine (or supercapacitors)?


----------



## Smart City (Jul 1, 2016)

Falubaz said:


> I've just come back home from Belgrade. It's the first time i've experienced such weird aproach to public transportation. The tickets were not to buy at kiosks at the bus stops, or else where, every time we tryed to buy tickets, drivers tryed not to sell them. One said: dont worry about tickets, just enjoy the free ride, the next one said: i've got no change. For my suggestion, to try asking for change to other passangers, the driver answered: no, no, it's my fault, you can ride now without paying.
> I have no clue what's going on - but i didnt make it not even a single time to pay the fare...


Well it's a welcoming for our dear Polish brothers:cheers: Come and visit us again, you don't have to pay for anything!


----------



## Smart City (Jul 1, 2016)

Transira said:


> Non-predictible and too expensive battery-buses? Terrible mistake!
> Why not trolleybuses with auxiliary engine (or supercapacitors)?


Well this Chinese el.buses have in built capacitor.For now, their exploatation seem very ok.No problem at all.


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

Smart City said:


> Well it's a welcoming for our dear Polish brothers:cheers: Come and visit us again, you don't have to pay for anything!


Well, i would love to come again, coz i liked it there, and i don't mind to pay for the transportation.


----------



## Smart City (Jul 1, 2016)

Tnx bro,well next time you can use credit(mastercard) card to pay your ticket..
here is the news paper article about it ,polish and serbo-croat are very similar language.
http://www.blic.rs/vesti/beograd/pl...-gradani-ce-ovako-moci-da-se-voze-pod/fg4wmr6








New card validators for credit card payment with contactless tech. Validators are in use on serbo-croat and english language.Mastercard is in use but we still don't know about Visa.


----------



## Balkanada (Nov 6, 2010)

^^ I was just in Belgrade and tried doing that but it didn't work, even though the machines had the symbol showing it accepted contactless Mastercard payment. I guess it wasn't activated at the time?


----------



## ExCaliBourBG (Mar 25, 2011)

Service has not yet been put into use, it will be by the end of the year. First, old validators must be replaced with new ones, only new buses have them right now.


Smart City said:


> Validators are in use on *serbo-croat* and english language.


That language is not in use since the breakup of Yugoslavia. BusPlus system uses Serbian (cyrillic) and English language


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

^^Another funny thing in Belgrade transportation:
some buses show their destination in cyrilic some in latin(Roman) alphabet...


----------



## ExCaliBourBG (Mar 25, 2011)

Whole country is like that


----------



## Arnorian (Jul 6, 2010)

Falubaz said:


> ^^Another funny thing in Belgrade transportation:
> some buses show their destination in cyrilic some in latin(Roman) alphabet...


Locals don't even notice this. I don't.


----------



## CrazySerb (Aug 22, 2007)

Falubaz said:


> ^^Another funny thing in Belgrade transportation:
> some buses show their destination in cyrilic some in latin(Roman) alphabet...


Remnants of Yugoslav era and our pandering to various ethnic groups.
Now, as new vehicles arrive, latin script is being phased out slowly :yes:


----------



## Puss in Boots (Aug 2, 2011)

Should be both at least for lines running in the city center, tourist purposes. I manage cyrillic at least the letters so that I would know where I am but some latin would definetely help.


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

CrazySerb said:


> Just a nice pic ... from late 70's.


And just how this place looks now?


----------



## boris90 (Apr 17, 2011)

Like this


----------



## Smart City (Jul 1, 2016)

Well, the fontaine is so nice huge especially by night love it ,but this is example how to push pedestrians on a side and give a priority to a car and congestition.Traffic "Engineers" has made this solution without traffic lights on few streets around so pedestrians are in real dangerous.
This i not right solution for "Smart City".',how ever the square looks more spacious and diffrent than before.


----------



## Arnorian (Jul 6, 2010)

They say that pedestrian underground passages were not built because the metro station will be there in a couple of years so the're no point doing it now.


----------



## Smart City (Jul 1, 2016)

That is ok ,but that is no excuse for pushung pedestrian for circling around without trafffic lights.THOSE three coloured lights are everywhere – and for good reason: they make traffic flow better and help keep us safe.








There have been some experiments involving smart traffic lights, but the next big thing will be vehicle-to-infrastructure, which will allow autonomous cars to "talk" to traffic lights to allow the optimal flow of traffic. 

Jumping red lights will therefore become a thing of the past: your car will obey the message from the lights and a risk-taking driver won’t be a part of the equation.

But these self-driving cars will still need traffic lights, so they’re going nowhere for some time to come.


----------



## ExCaliBourBG (Mar 25, 2011)

MAN SG313 by Somi303, on Flickr
Икарбус ИК112ЛЕ by Somi303, on Flickr
Solaris Urbino 18 by Somi303, on Flickr
Solaris Urbino 18 by Somi303, on Flickr


----------



## CrazySerb (Aug 22, 2007)

The City finally moving forward with long-delayed Ada bridge tram tracks...



> *New tender for laying down tram tracks on Ada Bridge opened – Bid submission deadline January 22, 2018*
> 
> The Belgrade Land Development Public Agency has opened a new invitation for bids for laying down tram tracks on the Ada Bridge.
> 
> ...


----------



## CrazySerb (Aug 22, 2007)

^^
With that in mind, Belgrade's Mayor just announced planned purchase of ~40-50 new trams next year, in addition to one hundred new buses from Ikarbus.


----------



## CrazySerb (Aug 22, 2007)

New MAZ trolleybus from our friends in Belarus has arrived for testing...


----------



## ExCaliBourBG (Mar 25, 2011)

It has arrived from Kragujevac, not Minsk


----------



## CrazySerb (Aug 22, 2007)

Czech workhorses...their days unfortunately numbered 

Breakfast time.... by Bob Avery, on Flickr

Belgrade by Bob Avery, on Flickr

Belgrade 2 by Bob Avery, on Flickr

Belgrade Waterfront by Bob Avery, on Flickr


----------



## Puss in Boots (Aug 2, 2011)

Are there plans of new tram acquisitions to replace the KT4?


----------



## CrazySerb (Aug 22, 2007)

Yes, apparently a good chunk of next year's City budget will be spent on improving public transit...including 40-50 new trams. It's also an election year 



> *Nikodijevic: A quarter of the budget for public transport*
> 
> The members of the Assembly of the City of Belgrade will discuss at a session on Thursday, December 21, a proposal for a decision on the city budget, which, according to Nikola Nikodijevic, President of the Parliament, predicted city revenues of 102.7 billion dinars.
> 
> ...


----------



## Puss in Boots (Aug 2, 2011)

How's the degree of rehabilitation of tram tracks in Belgrade? It's useless to have new trams if the tracks are in bad condition...


----------



## Smart City (Jul 1, 2016)

Puss in Boots said:


> How's the degree of rehabilitation of tram tracks in Belgrade? It's useless to have new trams if the tracks are in bad condition...


Well more than 70% of tram track is completly new There's only two long bulevards has to be completed.One in wider city center and another on outskirts of Belgrade,Bulevard of Patriarch Paul(line 3).
So there is no problem but opposite to purchase new trams.
Also Belgrade new rail junction will be completed on Resnik -Ovča rail road so we can expect opening on spring time new second City rail line"BG Voz.








*Recent tram tracks renewal ,Voždovac line 9,10,14*








*Second City rail line 2 Resnik-Ovča to be open soon*








*New trains are needed for Belgrade City rail to improve service frequencies, maintain patronage growth and to replace life-expired trains.*


----------



## Da18be (Jul 17, 2012)

Fantastic news. And about Belgrade metro?


----------



## Arnorian (Jul 6, 2010)

Please don't say the M-word, or if you have to please make a trigger warning.


----------



## CrazySerb (Aug 22, 2007)

Macron is coming to Belgrade soon, maybe we'll hear more about it then


----------



## Arnorian (Jul 6, 2010)

Hope not, we may end up with VAL.


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

Don't believe this guy a single word.


----------



## Transira (Aug 7, 2009)

Hmmm... new terminal for trolleybuses?!

https://time.rs/c/2ad8536b37/trolejbusi-se-sele-na-dorcol.html


----------



## ExCaliBourBG (Mar 25, 2011)

Икарбус ИК218М by Somi303, on Flickr
Икарбус ИК218М by Somi303, on Flickr
Икарбус ИК218М by Somi303, on Flickr
Икарбус ИК201 by Somi303, on Flickr
Белкоммунмаш 321 by Somi303, on Flickr


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

Beograd tram network is one of the best in the world. It is increasing gradually, updating its rolling stocks. Although some small sub-routes have closed, but many new areas are now gradually served by tram.

The new low floor trams are really modern. With this I personally like the old green trams also.

I wish a very everlong success of this tram network, thankfully they are intelligent to keep and expanded the tram system, unlike my city Kolkata.

Some point is still striking me – 

1)	Night tram service is a very ideal service for a city, because not only it serves the emergency passengers, but also it does not interface the moto traffic, and trams run smoother. Unfortunalty, all night tram service has now converted to night bus service since 2006. Why they have closed the night tram service? What were problems?

2)	What about the metro system? I heard after repeatedly cancellation, now it is finalized to construct it. Is it true? Has the construction began? When it will be opened for public? 

3)	I heard there is a metro station, without any track or service, but it is completed, under the road, with decorative station and even escalators. Is it true? Please write some details.


----------



## Manolo_B2 (Oct 26, 2007)

Ashis Mitra said:


> Beograd tram network is one of the best in the world.


Why do you think that? :nuts:


----------



## Arnorian (Jul 6, 2010)

Ashis Mitra said:


> 1)	Night tram service is a very ideal service for a city, because not only it serves the emergency passengers, but also it does not interface the moto traffic, and trams run smoother. Unfortunalty, all night tram service has now converted to night bus service since 2006. Why they have closed the night tram service? What were problems?


All night lines are run by private companies, and they have no trams.

Trams are not segregated in Belgrade. A lot of the tracks are in dedicated rights-of-way in the median of boulevards, but there is very little sections without crossings with traffic and pedestrians.


Ashis Mitra said:


> 2)	What about the metro system? I heard after repeatedly cancellation, now it is finalized to construct it. Is it true? Has the construction began? When it will be opened for public?


Things are still unclear. The French, the Chinese, and even maybe the Russians are in the game. But nothing is set yet. The plans for the first line have been characterized by the public as a gift to tycoons. The route of the first line (red) covers little of the city center, and focuses on areas of future residential developments. It also misses the main train station.












Ashis Mitra said:


> 3)	I heard there is a metro station, without any track or service, but it is completed, under the road, with decorative station and even escalators. Is it true? Please write some details.


There is no metro station, just two shells at Belgrade Center and Vukov spomenik train stations built when these two stations were in construction. According to the the current plan neither of the first two lines will use them.


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

Manolo_B2 said:


> Why do you think that? :nuts:


Becuase none of the routes closed, except some route alteration. They have struggled in two world wares, but completely survived, and gradually being extended, which is a superior role seen by me, where my country has abolished all but my home city Kolkata tram system, but it is also dying.


----------



## Arnorian (Jul 6, 2010)

Serbia had six wars in the 20th century (1912-1913, 1913, 1914-1918, 1941-1945, 1992-1995, 1998-1999). Belgrade was directly affected in three of them.


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

Yes, I know, but the credit is that the tram network has not closed or abandoned like most cities in the world.


----------



## Arnorian (Jul 6, 2010)

That is true.


----------



## GorBra (May 5, 2020)

New Belgrade Bus Station is being built in Belgrade, Serbia. It is located in a part of Belgrade called New Belgrade - Block 42. It is planned that in early 2021 the new station will start carrying the first passengers. Domestic intercity traffic as well as international traffic will flow through it. We monitor construction.


----------



## GorBra (May 5, 2020)

Belgrade, Sava Square, Today, May 10, 2020.
In Belgrade, Serbia, the reconstruction of Sava Square is underway. It is located near the former Belgrade railway station, which is changing its purpose and becoming a museum. Sava Square will be renovated by the end of 2020, and there will be a monument to Stefan Nemanja on its plateau. We follow the construction.


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From SeeNews:



https://seenews.com/news/france-donates-83-mln-euro-for-belgrade-metro-project-698548



*France donates 8.3 mln euro for Belgrade metro project*

_Author: Radomir Ralev 
Published: May 12, 2020; 15:31 EEST_

BELGRADE (Serbia), May 12 (SeeNews) – France has signed an agreement to donate 8.3 million euro ($9.0 million) to Serbia to support the construction of Belgrade metro network, the Serbian government said on Tuesday.

The donation will provide an opportunity for the feasibility study for the first phase of the Belgrade metro project to be conducted in all details and under the control of Serbian authorities, the government quoted French ambassador to Belgrade, Jean-Louis Falconi, as saying in a press release.

The feasibility study, conceptual design and environmental impact assessment will be executed by French company Egis, Serbian infrastructure minister Zorana Mihajlovic said in the press release.

"The technical documentation is expected to be completed within a year, and in the next few months we will have more concrete information on whether the Chinese partners will work on the construction part, and the French on the telecommunications side of the project," Mihajlovic said

...


----------



## GorBra (May 5, 2020)

*Belgrade, BY BIKE: Ada Ciganlija Lake - Belgrade Waterfront - Settlement Dorcol (about 10 km)*

I rode my bicycle from Lake Ada Ciganlija, through Belgrade Waterfront, all the way to settlement Dorcol. Along the way we saw the new bridge on Ada, the river Sava and Danube, the tower "Belgrade", Wilson Boulevard, Sava Promenade, Sava Bridge, Brankos Bridge, Karadjordjeva Street, "Beton" Hall, the new Pasarela that connects the Sava port and Kalemegdan fortress and finally arrived to Dorcol. The route is about 10 km long.


----------



## GorBra (May 5, 2020)

*Belgrade, BY BIKE: Settlement Dorcol - Belgrade Waterfront - Ada Ciganlija Lake (about 10 km)*

I rode my bicycle from settlement Dorćol, through Belgrade Waterfront, all the way to Ada Lake. We went first along the Danube river. Afterwards we sat down in a restaurant to eat something during the break. You can also see the prices in the restaurant. We continued our journey along the Sava River, which springs in Slovenia and flows into the Danube in Belgrade. We passed through the new settlement of Belgrade on the Water and continued to Lake Ada. The ride takes about 35 minutes, has about 10 kilometers.


----------



## GorBra (May 5, 2020)

*NEW RAILWAY BELGRADE - BUDAPEST*

A part of the Belgrade-Budapest railway is being built in Belgrade, Serbia. Serbian, Chinese and Russian companies are participating in the construction. We follow the construction. (English subtitles include in video)


----------



## Arnorian (Jul 6, 2010)

This reconstruction will add two new stations, Altina and Kamendin, to the Line 1 of the Begrade suburban train, on its western branch. Disregard the Sajam station on the map.


----------



## tunnel owl (May 19, 2013)

Arnorian said:


> This reconstruction will add two new stations, Altina and Kamendin, to the Line 1 of the Begrade suburban train, on its western branch. Disregard the Sajam station on the map.


Does Beovoz Karađorđev park station has been renamed into Autokomanda?


----------



## Arnorian (Jul 6, 2010)

tunnel owl said:


> Does Beovoz Karađorđev park station has been renamed into Autokomanda?


No, the map is off.


----------



## GorBra (May 5, 2020)

*Belgrade BY BIKE Karadjordjeva street - Brankov Most - Hotel Yugoslavia*

We rode a bicycle from Karadjordjeva Street, over Branko's Bridge, to the Hotel Yugoslavia. We climbed Branko's bridge, walked over Ušće Park and reached the Hotel Jugoslavija near Zemun.


----------



## ExCaliBourBG (Mar 25, 2011)

Икарбус ИК218Н by Somi303, on Flickr
Икарбус ИК218М by Somi303, on Flickr
Икарбус ИК112Н by Somi303, on Flickr
Higer KLQ6129GQ2 by Somi303, on Flickr
Higer KLQ6129GQ2 by Somi303, on Flickr


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Metro Report:









Beograd metro feasibility study commissioned


SERBIA: A contract has been signed for Egis Group to undertake a feasibility study for the proposed metro network in Beograd. The 18-month study will be funded by the French government. 'The metro is one of the most ambitious projects we are planning, ...




www.railwaygazette.com


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From SeeNews:









Serbia to sign MoU on Belgrade metro construction with French, Chinese cos in Jan


BELGRADE(Serbia), November 27 (SeeNews) - Serbia's government hopes to sign a memorandum of understanding (MoU) with French and Chinese partners for the construction of the Belgrade metro in Janua



seenews.com


----------



## Qtya (Aug 31, 2006)

MoU signed for Belgrade metro


The Serbian government has signed an MoU with Alstom, Egis and PowerChina for construction of the €4.4bn two-line Belgrade Metro.




www.railjournal.com


----------



## Gintaras (Sep 19, 2019)

*Serbia , Belgrade trolleybus 2021*


----------



## Gintaras (Sep 19, 2019)

*Serbia , Belgrade tram 2021*


----------



## The Wild Boy (Apr 5, 2020)

When is the quadrupling of railway tracks on the stretch from Batajnica to Belgrade Center planned to happen? Is there anything official? 

And, is there a need to quadruple the railway tracks from Belgrade Center to Resnik, given that the Belgrade - Niš fast railway will go though there? 

I know it is meant to happen in the future, but when exactly. I see these new renovated stations from Belgrade Center to Batajnica don't have extra railway tracks (and stops) as part of the quadrupling. Will they do these later? And have the officials said anything about a new railway bridge over sava river, as part of quadrupling the railway?


----------



## Arnorian (Jul 6, 2010)

The Wild Boy said:


> When is the quadrupling of railway tracks on the stretch from Batajnica to Belgrade Center planned to happen? Is there anything official?
> 
> And, is there a need to quadruple the railway tracks from Belgrade Center to Resnik, given that the Belgrade - Niš fast railway will go though there?
> 
> I know it is meant to happen in the future, but when exactly. I see these new renovated stations from Belgrade Center to Batajnica don't have extra railway tracks (and stops) as part of the quadrupling. Will they do these later? And have the officials said anything about a new railway bridge over sava river, as part of quadrupling the railway?


Nothing official about this, only that it's planned. We'll see if it's needed, when the new signaling system starts running between Belgrade Center and Batajnica. At current frequency of trains it shouldn't be. I wouldn't expect it in a decade, likely longer.

There will be no need for four tracks from Belgrade Center to Resnik, as most of the intra-city trains will not use this line, but Belgrade Center-Ovča.


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

can it really be true?









Going underground: Belgrade is set to finally get its metro


Belgrade is finally getting a metro, but not everyone in the city is happy. Its first line is said to connect 'nowhere to nowhere'.




emerging-europe.com


----------



## Arnorian (Jul 6, 2010)

Woonsocket54 said:


> can it really be true?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It seems so.


----------



## Singidunum (Jul 25, 2004)

Belgrade announced design competition winner for new metro stations.













































































































Some other ideas I think













































Весић објавио како ће да изгледају станице метроа


Горан Весић, заменик градоначелника Београда, објавио је данас идејна решења за




www.beograd.rs


----------



## GT Transport (Nov 9, 2020)

Chaos in traffic at rush hours at roundabout Slavija also causes a problems in public transport in Belgrade


----------



## Qtya (Aug 31, 2006)

Singidunum said:


> Belgrade announced design competition winner for new metro stations.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome design. Still a long way to go, but wishing you all the best.


----------



## GT Transport (Nov 9, 2020)

Comparation of some buses in Belgrade and Novi Sad. In Belgrade buses are just a part of city public transport (also trams and trolleybuses), but in Novi Sad buses are main part of city public transport. I didn't mention suburban railways just a street transport.


----------



## GT Transport (Nov 9, 2020)

Belgrade Tram ČKD Tatra KT4YU at Slavija Roundabout


----------



## GT Transport (Nov 9, 2020)

Tramvaji, trolejbusi i autobusi na Slaviji


----------



## GT Transport (Nov 9, 2020)

Beogradski tramvaji na Kalemegdanu


----------



## GT Transport (Nov 9, 2020)

Zeleni javni prevoz u Beogradu


----------



## Аполон (Sep 11, 2014)

GT Transport said:


> Zeleni javni prevoz u Beogradu


Sada i Novi Sad nabavlja 10 električnih Solaris Urbino 12


----------



## Arnorian (Jul 6, 2010)

Аполон said:


> Sada i Novi Sad nabavlja 10 električnih Solaris Urbino 12


English.


----------

